# Pretty nappy support group :) (Previously: Has anyone tried these nappies?)



## SBB

https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e.../?ObjectPath=/Shops/es138321/Products/CHB-001

They are cute ;) but expensive :growlmad: 


Or these? https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...321/Products/BSB-001/SubProducts/bsb-001-0002

X x x


----------



## flubdub

OMG. I'll have....ermmmm......all of these please, if you're buying :D

https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...ories/Nappies/"Nappies by Brand"/Cheeky_Butts


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I just knew you'd want some :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

:blush:
:rofl:


----------



## kawaiigirl

OMG!!! Gorgeous!!!! X


----------



## NuKe

i saw these before, they are sooooo pretty! i adore the flower shower one!


----------



## SBB

I may risk it and buy one :haha: 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

ooooh theyre not cheap!


----------



## SBB

I know :dohh: but too cute! May try harder to find reviews... 

Also it doesn't say if they are PUL outer or cotton :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Fabric Content: 
*Nappy Outer: 100% Cotton *
Nappy Hidden Outer: 100% Polyester 
Nappy Inner: 100% Polyester 

Is it this bit?

I need to stop clicking that link!!

*drooooooling*


----------



## NuKe

SBB said:


> I know :dohh: but too cute! May try harder to find reviews...
> 
> Also it doesn't say if they are PUL outer or cotton :shrug:
> 
> X x x

Fabric Content: 
Nappy Outer: 100% Cotton 
Nappy Hidden Outer: 100% Polyester 
Nappy Inner: 100% Polyester 
:haha:


----------



## flubdub

NuKe said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> I know :dohh: but too cute! May try harder to find reviews...
> 
> Also it doesn't say if they are PUL outer or cotton :shrug:
> 
> X x x
> 
> Fabric Content:
> Nappy Outer: 100% Cotton
> Nappy Hidden Outer: 100% Polyester
> Nappy Inner: 100% Polyester
> :haha:Click to expand...

ahh beat you to it :smug:

:rofl:


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: dammit!


----------



## SBB

Actually it does say and they're cotton. I prefer PUL generally... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Actually it does say and they're cotton. I prefer PUL generally... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: my Internet keeps crashing and by the time it posted (twice) youd all beaten me to it :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

On another note I got this one today, not from here from cloth nappy tree 

https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...B/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es138321/Products/BC-003

Much cuter in real life too :happydance:

X x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> :rofl: my Internet keeps crashing and by the time it posted (twice) youd all beaten me to it :haha:
> 
> X x x

mine does too! Just Bnb?


----------



## SBB

flubdub said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: my Internet keeps crashing and by the time it posted (twice) youd all beaten me to it :haha:
> 
> X x x
> 
> mine does too! Just Bnb?Click to expand...

Yes!!! Grrrrr....

X x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> On another note I got this one today, not from here from cloth nappy tree
> 
> https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...B/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es138321/Products/BC-003
> 
> Much cuter in real life too :happydance:
> 
> X x x

Wooooooow I LOVE that!!! The pockets look ace! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Damn it... Another one!!

Anyone tried this? https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...321/Products/BSB-001/SubProducts/bsb-001-0002

X x x


----------



## NuKe

ooooooooooh gorgeous! looks a little like a bambooty?


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's what I thought... This one doesn't say what the outer is though so I've asked! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Oooh, and not quite so expensive! Im going to have a good look at that site - Im looking for some funky nappies and havnt seen one I really like yet.


----------



## SBB

Yeh they've got some nice ones, however, quite cheekily they are selling the eBay cheapies that are about £2.50 each that you mentioned on another thread (prompting me to buy 3 :haha:) for £7.50!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh they've got some nice ones, however, quite cheekily they are selling the eBay cheapies that are about £2.50 each that you mentioned on another thread (prompting me to buy 3 :haha:) for £7.50!! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

I waaaant thiiiiiiis onnnnnne 
https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...321/Products/BSB-004/SubProducts/bsb-004-0001


----------



## flubdub

double post :roll: BnB is really playing up for me.

They have got the most stunning fitteds! A cat in the hat one!! Shame you'd end up putting a wrap on it!

And how ruuuude selling our special ebay nappies for that price! Cheeky beggars!

btw, on ebay they sell wet bags in them funky nappies, but only in bindles of 5 (still only works out to about £9 though I think) I've emailed asking if they'll sell one on its own. Theres a nice purple spotted one too :dohh:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-Wet-Diaper...643?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb257d613


----------



## NuKe

the only thing stopping me from ordering about 4 of those nappies is the fact that OS's and cotton outers dont work for us... so these are a real nono :haha: i want one so bad it hurtsssssssss


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> Damn it... Another one!!
> 
> Anyone tried this? https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...321/Products/BSB-001/SubProducts/bsb-001-0002
> 
> X x x

No joke, I HAVE TO HAVE THIS NAPPY!!! Owls are my thing and this is so stinkin pretty!! Wonder if they are any good? :wacko:


----------



## SBB

Well I just ordered the bright star baby hoot tutti one :) so I'll let you know if its any good!

Its PUL outer... The lady is really lovely, she doesn't have many in stock in the size 1, in fact maybe only the retro owls now until she gets more stock. 

I LOVE This https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...321/Products/LPP-002/SubProducts/lpp-002-0002
But having a quick google its cheaper to buy direct from etsy! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Do you think if I PM admin, they can put a ban on SBB posting link? Hmm?












:rofl:


----------



## modo

What have you girls done?!!!!! Now I've "slipped" and bought an AI2 from the website :dohh: 

I am going to have to sell an AI2 now :lol:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I've already emailed them about you!!! :rofl:

X x x


----------



## SBB

modo said:


> What have you girls done?!!!!! Now I've "slipped" and bought an AI2 from the website :dohh:
> 
> I am going to have to sell an AI2 now :lol:

Which did you buy? :lol:

X x x


----------



## modo

This one:
https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...321/Products/BSB-004/SubProducts/bsb-004-0001

Aaaaahhhhhh! I can't believe I did that :dohh: I thought I was stash happy :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Hehe sorry about that!! :haha: it's very cute though.. Update how you get on with it :)

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Ooh I love that!


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> Well I just ordered the bright star baby hoot tutti one :) so I'll let you know if its any good!
> 
> Its PUL outer... The lady is really lovely, she doesn't have many in stock in the size 1, in fact maybe only the retro owls now until she gets more stock.
> 
> I LOVE This https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...321/Products/LPP-002/SubProducts/lpp-002-0002
> But having a quick google its cheaper to buy direct from etsy!
> 
> X x x

Oh no I have to have it! PUL too, that's good. Hope you didn't buy the last one :nope: My LO is 7.5 months, I have no idea what weight she is but is quite tall and tiny in build. Which size should I get? X 

Ahhhhhh, I'm addicted!!!!!


----------



## SBB

I'd email the lady and ask, just use the contact page or I can pm you her email. Maybe size 1? Not sure though... 

X x x


----------



## Rachel_C

It looks like it will be a couple of pounds cheaper to buy direct from the US if you're wanting the Bright Star Baby ones. £3.50 for delivery there!


----------



## Lover

I've fallen in love with this nappy...... https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...1/Products/TBTB-007/SubProducts/tbtb-007-0001

It's gorgeous! If I have a girl, I might have to convince OH to buy this one. Very pricey at £25 but oh so pretty :cloud9:


----------



## SBB

Lover that nappy is sooo cute! I have seen it before and was tempted to put Sammuel in it :rofl: just cos it's so damn gorgeous!! 

Here is my bub in his new VHC nappy! He did some pretty good posing... 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DSC02227.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DSC02236.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DSC02256.jpg

x x x


----------



## SBB

Rachel_C said:


> It looks like it will be a couple of pounds cheaper to buy direct from the US if you're wanting the Bright Star Baby ones. £3.50 for delivery there!

I couldn't bear the waiting though!! :rofl:

x x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB those pics are sooooo cute!


----------



## amandag

Hi Ladies,
tried to post earlier in reply to your comments as I run Baby Bum Boutique.
I am currently reviewing postage costs for single nappies in light of feedback from a few people, though it may mean scrapping my gorgeous packaging to bring costs down :dohh:
Also, please point me in the direction of the 'ebay cheapies' that are similar to the Hippybottomus's. They are a value range, and I thought I had priced them similarly to others such as coolababy and Baba and Boo, but I do want to listen to feedback, and am not out to rip anyone off. Unfortunately, with import costs and customs I can't compete directly with those on ebay without losing money, but these are in the country and you get added support from me included! Plus the reassurance of buying from a trusted seller etc.
I hope that helps
Amanda x


----------



## SBB

Hi Amanda, 

Thanks for posting! I feel a bit bad now I was only teasing really about it being cheeky that they are £7.50 :haha: 
Here is the ebay link.... https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-Baby-AIO-C...H_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a603440f0&afsrc=1
I do fully appreciate with such small margins to play with and shipping/customs it'd be hard to sell them for less! 
I think re the packaging costs - I do love something beautifully packed, it makes it extra special and exciting to open. But, given the choice of lovely packaging or free/cheap delivery, I think I'd opt for free/cheap delivery. Or perhaps a 'spend £25/30 get free delivery' option. If something had popped up and said 'spend another £10 and get free delivery' I probably would have!! :rofl:

Hope that helps... x x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

I agree with SBB, I would much prefer cheaper delivery than fancy packaging, especially on small orders like 1 nappy! You really do sell the cutest nappies and I really have to buy one!! X


----------



## amandag

SBB - don't feel bad, you bought something anyway so I am happy :) lol And your little boy looks stunning in those pictures! I need him as a model for the site, who could resist that??!!

Its annoying as Royal Mail put their prices up about 2 weeks ago, so I had to change mine a bit to reflect that. I am going to do a big spreadsheet this weekend with all my costs etc to work out if/what I can reduce with regards to nappies and postage. I have a poll on my FB page now too, if you want to add your opinion about postage.

I think with any nappy you can get it cheaper from the US direct, eg. a BG will only cost £13 from US, but here they are £15-£16 each :( Blame it on the tax man - he doesn't make it easy for companies. Also with WAHMs like I am mainly stocking the margins are tight. I just wanted to supply something different from the big brands for us addicts!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

Amandag its sites like yours that feed our habit! Lol! 

I wonder can you help me? I was looking at the bright star hooti tutti. My LO is 7.5 months, smallish build, not sure what weight. Would she need size 1? Would she have much growing room in it? Would love your advice. Thanks x


----------



## amandag

kawaiigirl said:


> Amandag its sites like yours that feed our habit! Lol!
> 
> I wonder can you help me? I was looking at the bright star hooti tutti. My LO is 7.5 months, smallish build, not sure what weight. Would she need size 1? Would she have much growing room in it? Would love your advice. Thanks x


I have the habit too!! That is the problem :winkwink:
Well, my daughter is now 9 months, slim (ish) but with chunky thighs (like her mummy!!) and she fits in a size 1 with lots of growing room. They should fit up to 28lb so I am sure a size 1 would be fine for you. Unfortunately, I have sold the last size 1 Hooti Tutti this afternoon!! :dohh:
I will be reordering soon (maybe 2 weeks) as they will also be releasing some new Ltd edition prints, so if you want it I can take a pre-order?? They are fab nappies, I am nearly tempted to replace all my stash with them, but I like variety :happydance:

A x


----------



## SBB

I have checked with him and he's happy to model for you! :D 

Can you post a link to your FB page so we can check it out and give our opinion! 

X x x


----------



## amandag

No problem its www.facebook.com/babybumboutique


----------



## kawaiigirl

Thanks amandag, PM'd you x


----------



## mandarhino

So this discussion has made me order something and I was really, really trying to be good. But the nappy will match a new custom t-shirt I'm getting in a DNF coop in about 4ish weeks. 

Amanda your nappy selection is gorgeous.


----------



## SBB

Sorry for making everyone spend money!!! :haha:

X x x


----------



## amandag

Thanks Ladies, am glad you like them!! It is nice to know they are all going to a good home, can be quite hard to part with my favourites!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

amandag said:


> Thanks Ladies, am glad you like them!! It is nice to know they are all going to a good home, can be quite hard to part with my favourites!!

It must be so hard not to keep them all for yourself! Bet you have an amazing stash!! Jealous, moi? X


----------



## amandag

Hey ladies,
As it is World Earth Day today (Apr 22nd) we have decided to do Free Postage on all orders over £30 for today only!
Hope that helps some of you out :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

I got my bright star nappy today :D 

OH didn't check the box where the postie leaves fluffy mail so I didn't know about it for several hours :growlmad: but nevermind! 

Anyway, it's lovely! Really trim and very soft... I put him in it and then it was bath time 2 hours later, so it didn't get a full testing. Am washing it tonight so can hopefully try again tomorrow. 

So far I love it! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> I got my bright star nappy today :D
> 
> OH didn't check the box where the postie leads fluffy mail so I didn't know about it for several hours :growlmad: but nevermind!
> 
> Anyway, it's lovely! Really trim and very soft... I put him in it and then it was bath time 2 hours later, so it didn't get a full testing. Am washing it tonight so can hopefully try again tomorrow.
> 
> So far I love it!
> 
> X x x

ooh, post a piccie!


----------



## SBB

I'll take one of him in it tomorrow... Its possibly more girly than I thought but he doesn't mind :haha:

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh i've ordered one too, cant wait to hear how you get on with it. What is the size like? I think I ordered the same size as you for my LO who is nearly 8 months!! x


----------



## SBB

What does your LO weigh? My boy is HUGE about 19-20lbs now I think :haha:

I had it on the smallest snaps, otherwise there was a slight gap at the leg. I do think it might be a slightly better fit once his tummy isn't quite so round!! :haha:

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> What does your LO weigh? My boy is HUGE about 19-20lbs now I think :haha:
> 
> I had it on the smallest snaps, otherwise there was a slight gap at the leg. I do think it might be a slightly better fit once his tummy isn't quite so round!! :haha:
> 
> X x x

I have no idea what she weighs!! Havent had her weighed in so long, although I'd say shes probably average or less than average for her age. I wonder could I try to weigh her on my own scales?? :wacko:


----------



## c.m.c

what size did you go for? do you order only BTP?- Ava is 18lbs and is 17 weeks old- i know what you mean- their wee tummy will not be so 'round' in a while and i am confused about sizing so have only ordered BTP nappies so far??????


----------



## SBB

I'd say go for a size one cmc... 

Kawaii I weigh myself then weigh me and baby and work out the difference for a rough idea! 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB think I will try that tomorrow! I can't wait to get that nappy but it will be a few weeks! I love owls, hope its worth the wait! x


----------



## amandag

Hi all - I have re-ordered the Bright Star Yesterday, so hopefully may only just be 10 days before I have them back in stock! :happydance:
Yours will be the first posted Kawaii girl! 
My daughter is about 18lb and 9 months and size 1 fits her with lots of growing room, is just on the 2nd row of waist snaps.

Have a great easter everyone, I am off to eat lots of chocolate - yum yum!:cloud9:


----------



## kawaiigirl

So excited amandag! You must be flattered thet there's a thread all about your nappies! And we are still talking about them!! Happy Easter! X


----------



## SBB

Well the nappy is on him again, it really is very very trim. Very soft and lovely. I'll be ordering more! I'll email you amanda... 

X x x

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/eb359efa.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/29d312aa.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/8e7f0cf4.jpg

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Ooh I LOVE it!! Its gorgeous!!


----------



## SBB

Get one :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

OMG that is adorable on your lo!! So cute. It does look very trim. I actually think it looks fine on a boy, I know you said it was a little girlier than expected! So excited to get mine....x


----------



## SBB

Thank you! He doesn't mind he's got a couple of full pink nappies :haha:

But I figure if we have a girl next I don't want her to have all boy nappies! 

Did you order this print or retro owls? 

X x x


----------



## Blob

Ooooooh gorgeous nappies wonder when they will be back in stock though :hissy:

Edit: that will teach me not to read the previous page, I will have to keep an eye out for next month when ive forgotten just how much I've spent this month :dohh:


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> Thank you! He doesn't mind he's got a couple of full pink nappies :haha:
> 
> But I figure if we have a girl next I don't want her to have all boy nappies!
> 
> Did you order this print or retro owls?
> 
> X x x

I ordered the same print as yours! Love it! :happydance:


----------



## c.m.c

i cant wait for mine to arrive now!!!! that nappy is lovely and looks totally cute on a boy- its defo a unisex nappy!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

I may get another in this print too :D 

Blob get one too :lol: I'm such a bad influence! 

X x x


----------



## mandarhino

I've got this coming in a large. Hope it is not too big for her. She's right at the bottom weight. 

He looks adorable in it. :)


----------



## amandag

Glad you all like them - knew you would! They are definitely my latest favourite!! 

Come sign up on FB if you want to know when they come back into stock!
www.facebook.com/babybumboutique


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB you are such a flippin bad influence!! Do you see what you have started??


----------



## SBB

:rofl: sorry ladies :lol: 

Amanda can I get a commission for all these orders? :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## amandag

SBB said:


> :rofl: sorry ladies :lol:
> 
> Amanda can I get a commission for all these orders? :rofl:
> 
> X x x

Hehe, if I was making any money yet I would consider it!! Keep up the good work though :haha:


----------



## Blob

Ha ha will get one as soon as the money comes in :haha: we have a gap this month as DH started a new job.


----------



## mandarhino

Amanda my nappy & wrap arrived today and they look gorgeous. I'm so happy the outer of the nappy is pul. I thought it might be cotton and was going to risk it. 

Hoping to do the prewash today. In your opinion how much prewashing do they need to get up to decent absorbancy?


----------



## flubdub

I need to unsubscribe form this thread. All these pretty nappies and no money! :ignore:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Was thinking the same thing flubdub! OT but was totally confused ealier cuz you've changed your avatar! I never imagined you looked like this for some reason! Isn't it funny how you picture what people look like when you don't know them


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> Was thinking the same thing flubdub! OT but was totally confused ealier cuz you've changed your avatar! I never imagined you looked like this for some reason! Isn't it funny how you picture what people look like when you don't know them

Haha, I know! Its happened a few times to me when I see someone from here on FB or something :)


----------



## SBB

I didn't think flub looked like that either :haha: 

We should do a big 'post a pic of yourself' thread! 

Anyway, mandarhino is it a bright star baby nappy? I couldn't wait so didn't even prewash mine :rofl: but have washed it twice now and its lasted 4 hours (admittedly he was sleeping for about 2.5 of those) but just use it :lol: 

Wait til I post later what I've ordered from amanda :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## charli87

ive just read through the whole of this thread, including all the links, omg how i want them all!!!:dohh:
why is it ive only just got into cloth when i have pretty much no money:cry: i love the pre loveds i've received but i wish i could afford all these gorgeous funky ones! although i dont think it would help convince my oh that it will save us money lol!:haha:

oooh and sbb your lo is gorgeous!!!:)


----------



## flubdub

Postman has been, I got 7 nappies, a Rockin Green sample, and some LL boosters :blush:

My two ebay ones have come - those funky ones I posted a link to a while back. They are lovely, but not as bright blue as the pic looks. Its more of a bluey-green. Still nice though.


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh put a pic up flubdub


----------



## mandarhino

SBB said:


> I didn't think flub looked like that either :haha:
> 
> We should do a big 'post a pic of yourself' thread!
> 
> Anyway, mandarhino is it a bright star baby nappy? I couldn't wait so didn't even prewash mine :rofl: but have washed it twice now and its lasted 4 hours (admittedly he was sleeping for about 2.5 of those) but just use it :lol:
> 
> Wait til I post later what I've ordered from amanda :happydance:
> 
> X x x

Yep same pattern as yours. I love the pattern. :cloud9: Also got a strawberries wrap which is cuter in RL than it looks on the website.


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> Oh put a pic up flubdub

I dont know if you can tell or not. Its still lovely, dont get me wrong, but not as bright as I thought. Its still one of the funkiest patterns I have, but its put me off buying the wetbag. I dont know what I was expecting really! :dohh:
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/DSC00642.jpg


----------



## flubdub

I love how this thread has turned into a "Pretty nappy support group" :rofl: You should rename it!


----------



## SBB

Done! :lol: 

x x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh my god, I just read the new title and nearly wet myself!! That nappy is gorgeous flubdub!! Is that the seller that has the green Hello Kitty ones? X


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> Done! :lol:
> 
> x x x

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



kawaiigirl said:


> Oh my god, I just read the new title and nearly wet myself!! That nappy is gorgeous flubdub!! Is that the seller that has the green Hello Kitty ones? X

It is indeedy :D


----------



## discoclare

why oh why oh why have I opened this thread, haven't read the whole thing so hope I'm not repeating but I've never seen anything these ones:
https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...B/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es138321/Products/BC-003

VHC jean nappies!


----------



## flubdub

discoclare said:


> why oh why oh why have I opened this thread, haven't read the whole thing so hope I'm not repeating but I've never seen anything these ones:
> https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...B/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es138321/Products/BC-003
> 
> VHC jean nappies!

SBB has got them. Theres a few pics of her LO in them on this thread somewhere. They are sooooooooooo CUTE!


----------



## SBB

Go back a few pages to see my LO modelling one!!! 

Flubdub I really like that nappy (ordered it a while ago too :)) 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> Go back a few pages to see my LO modelling one!!!
> 
> Flubdub I really like that nappy (ordered it a while ago too :))
> 
> X x x

oops haha. Cross posted with you.
It is lovely I must admit :haha:


----------



## amandag

mandarhino said:


> Amanda my nappy & wrap arrived today and they look gorgeous. I'm so happy the outer of the nappy is pul. I thought it might be cotton and was going to risk it.
> 
> Hoping to do the prewash today. In your opinion how much prewashing do they need to get up to decent absorbancy?

Glad you like them :thumbup:
Prewashing, to be honest I don't think I even prewashed mine and it lasted 3 hours! I think you would be fine with 1 wash, as long as you don't have super-wetter, and maybe just aim to change after 2 1/2 hours first couple of times in case.... 

And LOVE the new name of the thread!! hehe :happydance:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Flubdub let us know if those nappies are any good! X


----------



## discoclare

SBB said:


> Go back a few pages to see my LO modelling one!!!
> 
> Flubdub I really like that nappy (ordered it a while ago too :))
> 
> X x x

Aaahhhh, sooo cute!


----------



## amandag

The jeans nappies are my 2nd favourite after the Bright Stars. They go surprisingly long for a cotton (denim) outer, before wicking. We usually get 4 hours before wicking as they have a bamboo insert. Look great with just a t-shirt!


----------



## flubdub

Are they actually denim then?


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> Flubdub let us know if those nappies are any good! X

Will do! :thumbup: He probably wont wear one today now, but it'll be the first one I put on tomorrow :)


----------



## amandag

flubdub said:


> Are they actually denim then?

Yes - real denim with real belt loops and real working pockets on the bum! (can you tell I still find them adorable?!!) That nappy alone has helped me convert several people to cloth!


----------



## SBB

A few people I have showed have said it'd tempt them into cloth too!! The denim is very thin and really soft :D 

X x x


----------



## amandag

How do you add photos on this if don't have a URL for them??


----------



## SBB

I upload to photobucket, but if you go into advanced post you can upload from your desktop...

X x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> I upload to photobucket, but if you go into advanced post you can upload from your desktop...
> 
> X x x

Well I didnt know that! I always parp about with photobucket!


----------



## amandag

Attached (I hope!) are just 3 reasons I LOVE fluff! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P1000410.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 13









P1010528.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 11









DSC_0062-3.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## flubdub

^ Aww theyre gorgeous!!


----------



## SBB

Sooo cute Amanda! I adore that ruffle one... 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

OMG amandag!!! Gorgeous 

I nearly fell off my seat earlier when I came across mini lalas! I am officially in love! I swear I need my hands tied behind my back so I can't use em!! X


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> OMG amandag!!! Gorgeous
> 
> I nearly fell off my seat earlier when I came across mini lalas! I am officially in love! I swear I need my hands tied behind my back so I can't use em!! X

I got two this morning :smug: and one last week :D
Havnt used them yet though. Theyre preloved off here, so have a quick look, someone may be selling some. I think they tend to fade though, as all three of mine are quite faded (I WAS told before I bought them :))


----------



## SBB

mini lalas are lovely but most people find they wick :( 

I have one for sale at the moment... eta yes mine are a bit faded too! 

x x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> mini lalas are lovely but most people find they wick :(
> 
> I have one for sale at the moment... eta yes mine are a bit faded too!
> 
> x x x

Really? Nooooooooooooooooooooooo

Just my luck after I've bought three!! :haha:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh no! You have put me off them!! But surely I can just have one purely for the pretty factor!!


----------



## amandag

I loved the look of Mini LaLas too, but they wicked for us, so sold all 3 of mine too! :( I was gutted!!


----------



## flubdub

Oh bloody hell!


----------



## SBB

Sorry :( 

I used them with a bamboo booster and they didn't wick, but I changed him frequently... I know most people have found they wick though... I didn't like the fit on him, couldn't get it tight around tummy and legs, it was one or the other! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Ugh. Im going to try them tomorrow then and see how I go, then I can sell them again straight away if they dont work for me.


----------



## kawaiigirl

What do you ladies know about Bambootys? Oh these look gorgeous too....


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> What do you ladies know about Bambootys? Oh these look gorgeous too....

Their night nappies are meant to be very good, but they are low rise, so if your LO is tall, they might not fit.
The owl one is lovely isnt it :haha:


----------



## fluffpuffin

kawaiigirl said:


> What do you ladies know about Bambootys? Oh these look gorgeous too....

I like bambootys. they're really slim fitting, even more so than ittis and they never leaked for me, but I agree they are very low rise.


----------



## c.m.c

i have seen a few comments before about nappies from 97kgallery- i bought a load of these to get me started - does anyone know how long they take to arrive- seems like forever!!!


----------



## SBB

Love my bambooty! But yes very very low rise...

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

OMG flubdub it is the owl one im looking at!! Divine!! I've also seen a lovely blueberry owl wrap! I have a thing about owls incase you hadn't already noticed!!


----------



## SBB

I have a thing about owls too :) 
Have got the hooty booty or whatever it's called in large, and that's just a little too big still. Have strawberries medium and he's still fitting that one. 
He's 19lb 7oz today (99th centile :haha:) just to give you an idea of size... 

X x x


----------



## NuKe

hooty tooty bambooty! :haha: i had it, had to sell it didnt work for us (another one to the looooong list)


----------



## wannabewillow

Love my Hooty Booty! I say my Hooty Booty, I suppose it's Mairi's really. Can't wait for C&C to get them back in!


----------



## kawaiigirl

wannabewillow said:


> Love my Hooty Booty! I say my Hooty Booty, I suppose it's Mairi's really. Can't wait for C&C to get them back in!

They have them in stock at milliesnappies.co.uk :happydance:


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> I have a thing about owls too :)
> Have got the hooty booty or whatever it's called in large, and that's just a little too big still. Have strawberries medium and he's still fitting that one.
> He's 19lb 7oz today (99th centile :haha:) just to give you an idea of size...
> 
> X x x

My lo isn't the heaviest but shes quite tall :wacko:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Is a blueberry wrap any good for using with a flip insert?


----------



## flubdub

c.m.c said:


> i have seen a few comments before about nappies from 97kgallery- i bought a load of these to get me started - does anyone know how long they take to arrive- seems like forever!!!

Mine was about 2 and a half - 3 weeks.


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> I have a thing about owls too :)
> Have got the hooty booty or whatever it's called in large, and that's just a little too big still. Have strawberries medium and he's still fitting that one.
> He's 19lb 7oz today (99th centile :haha:) just to give you an idea of size...
> 
> X x x
> 
> My lo isn't the heaviest but shes quite tall :wacko:Click to expand...

I'd maybe ask someone if you could borrow one for a try? My LO is very tall too and nappies like Itti D'lish (which are also low rise) dont really go round his legs. Going by his weight, the medium itti should fit, but it doesnt really, so have ordered some larges. We have the same problem with a few nappies. He gets builders bum :rofl:
That is what put me off buying the nambooty night nappy because we have so many that dont go round his legs.



kawaiigirl said:


> Is a blueberry wrap any good for using with a flip insert?

You can use almost any wrap with a flip insert :)


----------



## mandarhino

kawaiigirl said:


> OMG flubdub it is the owl one im looking at!! Divine!! I've also seen a lovely blueberry owl wrap! I have a thing about owls incase you hadn't already noticed!!

I was actually thinking I needed to take a picture of all my owl themed nappies. It is pretty out of control at the moment. Off the top of my head there are at least 5 nappies, 3 wraps and 3 wetbags all with owl patterns on them. I suspect I am missing at least one or two in there though.


----------



## kawaiigirl

mandarhino said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> OMG flubdub it is the owl one im looking at!! Divine!! I've also seen a lovely blueberry owl wrap! I have a thing about owls incase you hadn't already noticed!!
> 
> I was actually thinking I needed to take a picture of all my owl themed nappies. It is pretty out of control at the moment. Off the top of my head there are at least 5 nappies, 3 wraps and 3 wetbags all with owl patterns on them. I suspect I am missing at least one or two in there though.Click to expand...

OMG please take a pic!! I would love at nosey at all the owl prints, even though I will be jealous!! :cry:


----------



## SBB

Yes pics please :) x x x


----------



## flubdub

mandarhino said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> OMG flubdub it is the owl one im looking at!! Divine!! I've also seen a lovely blueberry owl wrap! I have a thing about owls incase you hadn't already noticed!!
> 
> I was actually thinking I needed to take a picture of all my owl themed nappies. It is pretty out of control at the moment. Off the top of my head there are at least 5 nappies, 3 wraps and 3 wetbags all with owl patterns on them. I suspect I am missing at least one or two in there though.Click to expand...




kawaiigirl said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> OMG flubdub it is the owl one im looking at!! Divine!! I've also seen a lovely blueberry owl wrap! I have a thing about owls incase you hadn't already noticed!!
> 
> I was actually thinking I needed to take a picture of all my owl themed nappies. It is pretty out of control at the moment. Off the top of my head there are at least 5 nappies, 3 wraps and 3 wetbags all with owl patterns on them. I suspect I am missing at least one or two in there though.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG please take a pic!! I would love at nosey at all the owl prints, even though I will be jealous!! :cry:Click to expand...

Bambooty Owl wetbags :mrgreen:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Okay I just bought a baby blush owl nappy. I could NOT resist! My hubby is gonna divorce me. Hello, my name is Claire and I am a nappy-aholic :-(


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> Okay I just bought a baby blush owl nappy. I could NOT resist! My hubby is gonna divorce me. Hello, my name is Claire and I am a nappy-aholic :-(

Pic!


----------



## kawaiigirl

Its a we minky one, couldn't resist :dohh:


----------



## flubdub

Oh lovely!!!

Ok, funky blue, ebay cheapie nappy ON!
Couldnt try the Mini lala's as the inserts are still wet :dohh:
The fit seems good, and the fleece inner seems softer than the other ebay nappies. :thumbup:


----------



## kawaiigirl

flubdub said:


> Oh lovely!!!
> 
> Ok, funky blue, ebay cheapie nappy ON!
> Couldnt try the Mini lala's as the inserts are still wet :dohh:
> The fit seems good, and the fleece inner seems softer than the other ebay nappies. :thumbup:

You have to post a pic of that one on, it's lovely. Hope it works out well for you. How many of those ones did you buy?


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> Oh lovely!!!
> 
> Ok, funky blue, ebay cheapie nappy ON!
> Couldnt try the Mini lala's as the inserts are still wet :dohh:
> The fit seems good, and the fleece inner seems softer than the other ebay nappies. :thumbup:
> 
> You have to post a pic of that one on, it's lovely. Hope it works out well for you. How many of those ones did you buy?Click to expand...

Two. Will just take a pic then :D


----------



## flubdub

Ok, here we are. The pics arnt brilliant, but I just noticed, that round the top of his nappy at the front, he has a red rash. It wasnt there when I put the nappy on 15 minutes ago! You can see it on the last photo a little bit. They went in on an ultra long wash yesterday because there was loaooods of poo so it cant be detergent. The only thing I did differently was used Rockin Green instead of powder. I have never used it before, but it was only a tablespoon in a FULL load of nappies :wacko: I have taken his nappy off now so a bit of air can get to it.
What can it be?

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/DSC00647.jpg

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/DSC00648.jpg

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/DSC00649.jpg

You can just see it round the top of his nappy
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/DSC00650.jpg


----------



## kawaiigirl

Love it!!! He's so cute 

Not sure about the rash, poor we man. Maybe it was the change in detergent? He wore the nappy yesterday and was ok right?


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> Love it!!! He's so cute
> 
> Not sure about the rash, poor we man. Maybe it was the change in detergent? He wore the nappy yesterday and was ok right?

No hes never worn the nappy before. This is the first one he has worn out of all the ones washed in Rockin Green. Going to try it again, and then probably end up washing all the bloody nappies again!!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

Good luck!


----------



## modo

My Owlie nappy arrived yesterday and it's lovely in real life :) He wore it today and I was very impressed.


----------



## flubdub

piccies!!!!


----------



## mandarhino

That blue nappy looks great. I've heard of some babies reacting to RG powder. Hope that's not the case if you've bought a big bag of it. 

Some owl nappy shots from past two days.

This just went on so can't attest to how long it will last. It is really, really trim. It is the large size on my approximately 25 lb daughter, who will be 23 months old tomorrow. 
https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/IMAG0122.jpg

and this is a Dunk N Fluff wrap. I love it. The leg bindings are so soft. 

https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/IMG_2872.jpg

I met Amanda from Baby Bum Boutique & her cute daughter very briefly in Harrogate today. We needed to exchange a wrap and managed to do it in person. Very good customer service from her. Sadly we didn't get much of a chance to talk as my husband was waiting in the restaurant and my daughter was acting up.


----------



## flubdub

mandarhino said:


> That blue nappy looks great. I've heard of some babies reacting to RG powder. Hope that's not the case if you've bought a big bag of it.
> 
> Some owl nappy shots from past two days.
> 
> This just went on so can't attest to how long it will last. It is really, really trim. It is the large size on my approximately 25 lb daughter, who will be 23 months old tomorrow.
> https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/IMAG0122.jpg
> 
> and this is a Dunk N Fluff wrap. I love it. The leg bindings are so soft.
> 
> https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/IMG_2872.jpg
> 
> I met Amanda from Baby Bum Boutique & her cute daughter very briefly in Harrogate today. We needed to exchange a wrap and managed to do it in person. Very good customer service from her. Sadly we didn't get much of a chance to talk as my husband was waiting in the restaurant and my daughter was acting up.

^Amanda has been posting on this thread (not sure if you saw it).
I didnt know that about RG, thanks. I hope its not the case. I only bought a sample, but I dont want to wash all the nappies again. Most of them were bamboo and have taken two days to dry!

I love that dunk n fluff wrap!


----------



## kawaiigirl

Mandarhino I've ordered that first owl one! I love it! The wrap is gorgeous too!!!


----------



## SBB

OOOh I'm loving the pics! All soooo cute! 

Sammuel poo'd in his owl nappy :growlmad: doesn't he know pooing is strictly limited to older/less favourite nappies :haha: 

Flub Sammuel once got a rash off some new fleece liners, I had washed them but he got a rash, and I have tried again since and they were fine... May be the powder or the new nappy but it may be ok next time! 

x x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Bad Sammuel! 

Have you ladies seen the gorgeous nappies on Babybots.co.uk? There are some amazing ones! There are gorgeous monkey snuggles in amazing prints but they need a wrap!!! Duh, what is the point??


----------



## SBB

Link please ;) 

x x x


----------



## amandag

mandarhino said:


> I met Amanda from Baby Bum Boutique & her cute daughter very briefly in Harrogate today. We needed to exchange a wrap and managed to do it in person. Very good customer service from her. Sadly we didn't get much of a chance to talk as my husband was waiting in the restaurant and my daughter was acting up.

If that was your daughter acting up then you are a lucky lady - she was a cutie!! Hope you enjoyed your Betty's lunch, I was a bit jealous!!:haha:

Love the pictures! You ladies are seriously dedicated to your hunt for cute nappies! I applaud you!! :yipee:


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> Link please ;)
> 
> x x x

https://www.babybots.co.uk/monkey_snuggles_nappies.htm

Hope this works! I'm on my phone :dohh:


----------



## mandarhino

Ok so my Bright Star nappy lasted 3 hours on one prewash. I'm impressed. And it held in a toddler power wee with no leaks. 

Well that wasn't really acting up - she can tantrum like a demon. You missed her getting out of the pram trick though before you arrived. That drives me insane. My husband forgot to put the houdini strap on, which turns it into a 7 point harness. Bettys was really good. :)


----------



## amandag

mandarhino said:


> Ok so my Bright Star nappy lasted 3 hours on one prewash. I'm impressed. And it held in a toddler power wee with no leaks.
> 
> Well that wasn't really acting up - she can tantrum like a demon. You missed her getting out of the pram trick though before you arrived. That drives me insane. My husband forgot to put the houdini strap on, which turns it into a 7 point harness. Bettys was really good. :)

When did she work out that trick?? You may have to point me in the right direction of the houdini strap before Maisie learns to do that with her bee!! Hopefully we have a while yet...

Glad to hear the Bright Star worked well for you too! I am still always a little surprised they do so well when they are so slim, so waiting for someone to say it was awful! Not happened yet :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

kawaiigirl said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Link please ;)
> 
> x x x
> 
> https://www.babybots.co.uk/monkey_snuggles_nappies.htm
> 
> Hope this works! I'm on my phone :dohh:Click to expand...

Thank you, I went on the site and couldn't find them for some reason (that's why I asked for the link, not cos I'm just lazy!) they have some patterns the same as bright star babies :happydance: v cute!! 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

I know!! They have the owl print we are so in love with!!


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> OOOh I'm loving the pics! All soooo cute!
> 
> Sammuel poo'd in his owl nappy :growlmad: doesn't he know pooing is strictly limited to older/less favourite nappies :haha:
> 
> Flub Sammuel once got a rash off some new fleece liners, I had washed them but he got a rash, and I have tried again since and they were fine... May be the powder or the new nappy but it may be ok next time!
> 
> x x x

Oh thanks, thats reassuring :thumbup:



SBB said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Link please ;)
> 
> x x x
> 
> https://www.babybots.co.uk/monkey_snuggles_nappies.htm
> 
> Hope this works! I'm on my phone :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I went on the site and couldn't find them for some reason (*that's why I asked for the link, not cos I'm just lazy!*) they have some patterns the same as bright star babies :happydance: v cute!!
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

Yeah yeah! :sleep:


----------



## kawaiigirl

flubdub said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> OOOh I'm loving the pics! All soooo cute!
> 
> Sammuel poo'd in his owl nappy :growlmad: doesn't he know pooing is strictly limited to older/less favourite nappies :haha:
> 
> Flub Sammuel once got a rash off some new fleece liners, I had washed them but he got a rash, and I have tried again since and they were fine... May be the powder or the new nappy but it may be ok next time!
> 
> x x x
> 
> Oh thanks, thats reassuring :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Link please ;)
> 
> x x xClick to expand...
> 
> https://www.babybots.co.uk/monkey_snuggles_nappies.htm
> 
> Hope this works! I'm on my phone :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I went on the site and couldn't find them for some reason (*that's why I asked for the link, not cos I'm just lazy!*) they have some patterns the same as bright star babies :happydance: v cute!!
> 
> X x xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah yeah! :sleep:Click to expand...

Thats what I was thinking too :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

im scared now- this nappy buying is addictive!!!!!! im awaiting the arrival of 27 more nappies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Link please ;)
> 
> x x x
> 
> https://www.babybots.co.uk/monkey_snuggles_nappies.htm
> 
> Hope this works! I'm on my phone :dohh:Click to expand...




im in love with about 5 of thesE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

c.m.c said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Link please ;)
> 
> x x x
> 
> https://www.babybots.co.uk/monkey_snuggles_nappies.htm
> 
> Hope this works! I'm on my phone :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in love with about 5 of thesE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I know!!!!!! You better not reduce your hours!:nope: You need to fund your habit! :haha:


----------



## flubdub

c.m.c said:


> im scared now- this nappy buying is addictive!!!!!! im awaiting the arrival of 27 more nappies!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl: 27???? :rofl:


----------



## SBB

You girls pick on me :sad: 

Lol 27 nappies?!?!?! You need help!!! 

X x x


----------



## pinkie77

*runs out of thread quickly but not before spotting a cute nappy or ten and maybe clicking on a few links :blush:*

Now how much do I have in my paypal? I need a pink Eli wetbag and a couple of the denim nappies - and that's just for starters :blush:


----------



## kawaiigirl

She needs help is an UNDERSTATEMENT!!


----------



## c.m.c

ha ha --- i only have 3 at home--- the other 27 are to get me started!!!!!!!!!! kawaiigirl - how many do u have now???? 30 is it?????

i am addicted a wee bit though- i have bought online everyday since i decided to use cloth!!!!!!! is there a nappy-anonymous???????????


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Link please ;)
> 
> x x x
> 
> https://www.babybots.co.uk/monkey_snuggles_nappies.htm
> 
> Hope this works! I'm on my phone :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in love with about 5 of thesE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know!!!!!! You better not reduce your hours!:nope: You need to fund your habit! :haha:Click to expand...

letter is being written next week---- ur a bad influence--- sorry Ava mummy has to work full time again cause shes addicted to buying bum cloth!!!!!!:nope:


----------



## flubdub

pinkie77 said:


> *runs out of thread quickly but not before spotting a cute nappy or ten and maybe clicking on a few links :blush:*
> 
> Now how much do I have in my paypal? I need a pink Eli wetbag and a couple of the denim nappies - and that's just for starters :blush:

I just googled that wetbag. I LOVE it!


I love how we all _need_ these things :rofl:


----------



## kawaiigirl

c.m.c said:


> ha ha --- i only have 3 at home--- the other 27 are to get me started!!!!!!!!!! kawaiigirl - how many do u have now???? 30 is it?????
> 
> i am addicted a wee bit though- i have bought online everyday since i decided to use cloth!!!!!!! is there a nappy-anonymous???????????

A wee bit?????? You are in denial :haha:


----------



## SBB

Sorry to all the owl lovers... 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/693445...&ga_facet=handmade/children/baby/cloth_diaper

X x x


----------



## pinkie77

flubdub said:


> pinkie77 said:
> 
> 
> *runs out of thread quickly but not before spotting a cute nappy or ten and maybe clicking on a few links :blush:*
> 
> Now how much do I have in my paypal? I need a pink Eli wetbag and a couple of the denim nappies - and that's just for starters :blush:
> 
> I just googled that wetbag. I LOVE it!
> 
> 
> I love how we all _need_ these things :rofl:Click to expand...

Isn't it lovely? And I really do need one cos I've been using an old washbag that's a bit knackered now! But do I really need the matching wipes bag? 

There's so many georgous nappies out there!


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> Sorry to all the owl lovers...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/693445...&ga_facet=handmade/children/baby/cloth_diaper
> 
> X x x

OMG my eyes are hurting! I need to start one of those threads 'im leaving bnb, goodbye'..... :haha:


----------



## SBB

I know it's not a nappy but so cute!! 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/61568595/business-baby-tie-onesies-all-sizes?ref=af_you_favitem

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

:haha:


----------



## Blob

This is am awful thread stop posting keeps popping up in my feed :haha: I need to stop spending money on nappies and get some sold :dohh:


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to all the owl lovers...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/693445...&ga_facet=handmade/children/baby/cloth_diaper
> 
> X x x
> 
> OMG my eyes are hurting! I need to start one of those threads 'im leaving bnb, goodbye'..... :haha:Click to expand...


we will be bankrupt----- remember its 5 week month-- we got paid early!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Dont worry I'm winning the lottery Friday or Saturday, I'll send you all some fluff money! 

:D better be nice to me :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

c.m.c said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to all the owl lovers...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/693445...&ga_facet=handmade/children/baby/cloth_diaper
> 
> X x x
> 
> OMG my eyes are hurting! I need to start one of those threads 'im leaving bnb, goodbye'..... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we will be bankrupt----- remember its 5 week month-- we got paid early!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Don't remind me :growlmad:


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> I know it's not a nappy but so cute!!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/61568595/business-baby-tie-onesies-all-sizes?ref=af_you_favitem
> 
> X x x

Awwwwwww!



SBB said:


> Dont worry I'm winning the lottery Friday or Saturday, I'll send you all some fluff money!
> 
> :D better be nice to me :rofl:
> 
> X x x

Ah well, there we go. Our problems are solved!
I was thinking about winning the euro millions soonish, so will pay you back then! :thumbup:


----------



## mandarhino

amandag said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> Ok so my Bright Star nappy lasted 3 hours on one prewash. I'm impressed. And it held in a toddler power wee with no leaks.
> 
> Well that wasn't really acting up - she can tantrum like a demon. You missed her getting out of the pram trick though before you arrived. That drives me insane. My husband forgot to put the houdini strap on, which turns it into a 7 point harness. Bettys was really good. :)
> 
> When did she work out that trick?? You may have to point me in the right direction of the houdini strap before Maisie learns to do that with her bee!! Hopefully we have a while yet...
> 
> Glad to hear the Bright Star worked well for you too! I am still always a little surprised they do so well when they are so slim, so waiting for someone to say it was awful! Not happened yet :winkwink:Click to expand...

It is this
https://www.houdinistop.co.uk/

So the price seems crazy expensive. I ordered it from NZ as it wasn't available in UK at time and I'm positive I paid nowhere near that amount. BUT, it is worth its weight in gold when your toddler starts wriggling out of their car seat straps or pram straps. Mine started doing this trick when she was 13 months old. Happy times. :wacko:


----------



## amandag

Shipping costs on BabyBumBoutique have been reduced!!


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to all the owl lovers...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/693445...&ga_facet=handmade/children/baby/cloth_diaper
> 
> X x x
> 
> OMG my eyes are hurting! I need to start one of those threads 'im leaving bnb, goodbye'..... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we will be bankrupt----- remember its 5 week month-- we got paid early!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't remind me :growlmad:Click to expand...

Was it you that asked about using Flips overnight?
Well, last night I bit the bullet, and put a Stay Dry insert on top of an Organic insert and it lasted all night! I didnt think it would. Also, the back of the organic insert was still dry so it could have handled more wee I think. My LO can wee for England!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh brilliant!! Will definitely try!! Mine are all out on the line and I'm just waiting on my big flip kit to arrive!

I just ordered a hooty booty bambooty!! I totally blame you flubdub!! I still feel guilty about buying that one yesterday which cost £21 yet I went ahead and just ordered that bambooty! I admit I need help now....


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> Oh brilliant!! Will definitely try!! Mine are all out on the line and I'm just waiting on my big flip kit to arrive!
> 
> I just ordered a hooty booty bambooty!! I totally blame you flubdub!! I still feel guilty about buying that one yesterday which cost £21 yet I went ahead and just ordered that bambooty! I admit I need help now....

HEY what did _I_ do?? :haha:
I am eagerly waiting for the postman. The bad thing is that I cant even remember what I have ordered, but it makes it more of a suprise when he gets here!


----------



## kawaiigirl

I have to blame someone so it may as well be you! I love it when the postman comes and you get a surprise . My LL boosters came today!


----------



## flubdub

I got two MF Bambineo nappies, a LL bamboo nappy and wrap, an Ellas House Bumhugger for nights (which Im VERY impressed with and going to order more) and a book about having a more "natural" outlook with babies and toddlers! :haha:

My postman said, "_Somebodies_ been having fun on the internet." :shy:




kawaiigirl said:


> I have to blame someone so it may as well be you! I love it when the postman comes and you get a surprise . My LL boosters came today!

Are they the bamboo night time ones? I got some on Tuesday, but I havnt used one yet though.


----------



## kawaiigirl

Yes they are the bamboo night ones! Just came today. I was thinking they were gonna be as thick as the flip stay dry inserts or something! Don't know what I was thinking! They are we flimsy things! I suppose they do the job though. Do you have to wash them loads before you use them, or could you soak them instead? I'm clueless!! 

OMG you definitely keep your postman busy! Oh well keeps him in a job eh? Lol!


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> Yes they are the bamboo night ones! Just came today. I was thinking they were gonna be as thick as the flip stay dry inserts or something! Don't know what I was thinking! They are we flimsy things! I suppose they do the job though. Do you have to wash them loads before you use them, or could you soak them instead? I'm clueless!!
> 
> OMG you definitely keep your postman busy! Oh well keeps him in a job eh? Lol!

With mine, I put them on a normal long wash with my nappies, and when the wash had finished, I got all the nappies out, but left the boosters in there. Then I put the washer on a quick wash (for about 30 mins) but I turned the "Drain" off at the end, so all of the water was left in the washer. And I left them in there for a few hours. I also poured a washing up bowl full of water into the washer drawer to top the water level up (always the more water the better with nappies).
There's probably easier ways of doing it! :haha: You could always just soak it overnight in a bucket or something too. I think bamboo is meant to have at LEAST 3 washes before you use it. Mine are still leaving fluff everywhere and theyve been washed a couple of times.


----------



## flubdub

^ Also, dont know if you know or not, (ignore me if you do) but bamboo is quite delicate, so dont tumble it on high, or leave it on any boiling hot radiators as it can destroy the fibres :)


----------



## SBB

Postman bought me f**k all :growlmad: 

I soak bamboo boosters for 24 hours then wash... 

Can I use flip inserts with other nappies? Are they really brilliant? 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> Postman bought me f**k all :growlmad:
> 
> I soak bamboo boosters for 24 hours then wash...
> 
> Can I use flip inserts with other nappies? Are they really brilliant?
> 
> X x x

With other wraps? Yeah totally! I think Gen-Y do a universal wrap, but I cant see why you couldnt use others. It would probably be easier with the organic one than the stay dry though as its wider.
And they are honestly brilliant. They just do NOT leak.


----------



## SBB

Could I put it in a pocket? 

I'm just not crazy about the flip covers, they don't have pretty patterns! 

I do have a couple of wraps I could try with...

X x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> Could I put it in a pocket?
> 
> I'm just not crazy about the flip covers, they don't have pretty patterns!
> 
> I do have a couple of wraps I could try with...
> 
> X x x

Dont see why not :)


----------



## kawaiigirl

flubdub said:


> ^ Also, dont know if you know or not, (ignore me if you do) but bamboo is quite delicate, so dont tumble it on high, or leave it on any boiling hot radiators as it can destroy the fibres :)

Didn't know this thanks! I have them soaking in the sink at the minute because I have nothing to wash to put in with them. 

I'm waiting on so many things, my whole flip kit is the one I really wanted to arrive cuz I dont have enough nappies to be using them every day.:dohh:
Does that mean we won't get any post until Tuesday now??

I have 3 new Tots Bots Easyfits. I have washed them once. Will they be ready to use or do I need to wash these loads too? Thanks


----------



## mandarhino

Easyfits will be fine with one pre-wash. Just change after 2-3 hours.


----------



## flubdub

Easyfits are bamboo too though arnt they? I must say though, I did only wash ours once.


----------



## SBB

With no booster and only one prewash I think easyfits might only last a couple of hours... But you may as well use them, rather than just leave them sitting waiting for the next wash! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Should get post Saturday! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

I'd use a fleece liner with them (I use one with easyfits anyway as they have no stay dry layer) as LO's bum may be sat in a bit more wet if the bamboo isnt at its full absorbancy.


----------



## kawaiigirl

flubdub said:


> I'd use a fleece liner with them (I use one with easyfits anyway as they have no stay dry layer) as LO's bum may be sat in a bit more wet if the bamboo isnt at its full absorbancy.

I have already taken the scissors to my blanket :haha:


----------



## flubdub

:rofl:
Which easyfit is it? My LO has cherrylicious (yes, hes a boy :shy:) but I just dont like Tots Bots. It really annoys me that they only put two poppers at the front, so when you pull it up, the poppers come undone. Even the ebay cheapies that cost £3 bother to put three poppers on!
I've got 5 TB pockets that im trying to sell at the moment because they just leak with us :(
Rant over. (where did _that_ come from?? :dohh:)


----------



## SBB

Yeh the TB poppers irritate me too! I definitely don't find them most reliable either. We also have the cherry print! 

The only Nappies that have NEVER leaked on me are my rumparooz and my thirsties duo... And my bright star but I've only used it twice! :haha: hope it will be super reliable long term too :) 

x x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

I have 4 flower power, 1 is preloved and 3 are brand spanking new! They are definately not as reliable as my flips but they are handy to have. Haven't had a real proper trial of them yet though! I love the mushroom print too! I also have a thing about mushrooms/toadstool prints


----------



## kawaiigirl

Do you ladies use a nappy pail? What size do you have? There is one in Boots with a lid but is only 10 litre. Do you think that is big enough? I use mostly flips so will just be filled with inserts mainly. Don't want a huge thing sitting about but don't want a teeny one either!!


----------



## SBB

I have a little thing about mushroom prints too :haha: I have the mushroom! In fact I have them all except flower power. Am selling the star and cosmic though so will just keep mushroom, cherry and tutti frutti... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I think mine is prob 10l, I fill it full in 2 days. I'll see if it says size on it...

X x x


----------



## mandarhino

kawaiigirl said:


> Do you ladies use a nappy pail? What size do you have? There is one in Boots with a lid but is only 10 litre. Do you think that is big enough? I use mostly flips so will just be filled with inserts mainly. Don't want a huge thing sitting about but don't want a teeny one either!!

I use X Large Monkeyfoot wetbags instead of a pail. I hated cleaning my pail out in a small sink. The bags can be dumped out right in the machine and then shoved in. I pull the inside out after putting it through the rinse cycle for a proper wash. Easy peasy and I don't have to scrub out the pail anymore. :happydance:


----------



## flubdub

I have a rectangular storage tub :haha:. I think its 15 litres (but will have to check). It was only £2.99 from our local "everything" shop :haha:
What I _nearly_ got (and wish I had now) was in Ikea - they sell little metal bins with lids on - quite retro. They were £9.99 and had cream, red and something else. They would have been perfect.


----------



## kawaiigirl

mandarhino said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies use a nappy pail? What size do you have? There is one in Boots with a lid but is only 10 litre. Do you think that is big enough? I use mostly flips so will just be filled with inserts mainly. Don't want a huge thing sitting about but don't want a teeny one either!!
> 
> I use X Large Monkeyfoot wetbags instead of a pail. I hated cleaning my pail out in a small sink. The bags can be dumped out right in the machine and then shoved in. I pull the inside out after putting it through the rinse cycle for a proper wash. Easy peasy and I don't have to scrub out the pail anymore. :happydance:Click to expand...

I was also looking into the larger wetbags and wasnt sure what to do tbh :dohh:

Now even more confused :wacko:


----------



## flubdub

These! But the coloured ones didnt look so gharish. If my nearest Ikea wasnt nearly two hours away roll:) I'd go back and get one;
https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70140455

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/images/products/knodd-bin-with-lid-white__57402_PE162985_S4.jpg https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/images/products/knodd-bin-with-lid-assorted-colours__0087041_PE215974_S4.JPG


----------



## kawaiigirl

flubdub said:


> I have a rectangular storage tub :haha:. I think its 15 litres (but will have to check). It was only £2.99 from our local "everything" shop :haha:
> What I _nearly_ got (and wish I had now) was in Ikea - they sell little metal bins with lids on - quite retro. They were £9.99 and had cream, red and something else. They would have been perfect.

Yes I know the ones you mean in Ikea! :thumbup:

I was looking in a crappy shop today for a bin with a lid but couldn't find any :dohh:


----------



## kawaiigirl

flubdub said:


> These! But the coloured ones didnt look so gharish. If my nearest Ikea wasnt nearly two hours away roll:) I'd go back and get one;
> https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70140455
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/images/products/knodd-bin-with-lid-white__57402_PE162985_S4.jpg https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/images/products/knodd-bin-with-lid-assorted-colours__0087041_PE215974_S4.JPG

The white would be perfect! Wonder what size they are? I want something quite compact!


----------



## flubdub

Mine is like this, but all black. It just fits in the corner of my bathroom nicely, and is less likely to get knocked over by the kids [fighting] behaving in there. I would worry that they would send a bin flying!
https://www.accesstoretail.com/uploads/retailerpartimages/14758/45ltr-Plastic-storage-box-with-lid.jpg


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> These! But the coloured ones didnt look so gharish. If my nearest Ikea wasnt nearly two hours away roll:) I'd go back and get one;
> https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70140455
> 
> The white would be perfect! Wonder what size they are? I want something quite compact!Click to expand...

They looked the perfect size to me (<--helpful) I'd say 15L?


----------



## flubdub

^ Just read, it says 16 litres. I wasnt far off! :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

I use that white one as my laundry basket in the bathroom. I actually wanted the yellow one as it was nice and bright. But there was no lid at Ikea that day. 

Wetbags are super easy. Shove in wash with nappies and hang to dry. Most wetbags have a cotton outer and inner liner. You reach in and pull out the inner liner to wash.


----------



## kawaiigirl

flubdub said:


> Mine is like this, but all black. It just fits in the corner of my bathroom nicely, and is less likely to get knocked over by the kids [fighting] behaving in there. I would worry that they would send a bin flying!
> https://www.accesstoretail.com/uploads/retailerpartimages/14758/45ltr-Plastic-storage-box-with-lid.jpg

 :haha:

Too true!!
Im so sorry that the pretty nappy thread has turned into a shitty nappy thread :nope:


----------



## SBB

I have the yellow one for coal :haha: love it and it's about the same size as our nappy bucket i'd say! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

:rofl: So it has!!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Pretty nappies always get shitty in the end :haha: 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Can everyone stop talking about their Ikea buckets please??
Im feeling left out because I stood there for ages, looking at them, rubbing my chin :-k , Umm-ing and Ahh-ing over them, before I came to the decision that they were too expensive :huh: and I liked my plastic tub :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I like the idea of a big wetbag you just chuck in the machine... Hmmmmm.... :brain ticking over: I'd need 2.... Better get looking :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

:( I live 20 mins from ikea :happydance: sorry I know that's not helpful! Amazon are selling some ikea stuff, see if they have it :) 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

^ Good thinking Batman!


----------



## kawaiigirl

I live 10 minutes from IKEA :happydance::haha:


----------



## flubdub

Theres this one; 10.5L for £17.99! Cheeky buggers! The Ikea one is only £10 and hold loads more!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/mini-metal...PVF0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1304026465&sr=8-2

Oh look at the rubbish Google is showing me :(

https://www.google.co.uk/search?rlz...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1345&bih=529

Maybe I can convince OH that we need new furniture, and need to travel to Ikea again :rolleyes:


----------



## kawaiigirl

You gotta post a pic of your new wetbag when you get it flubdub:thumbup:


----------



## flubdub

I will :D
It says theyre made to order so will probably be a couple of weeks.

I didnt buy _any_ nappies today, nor did I trail the internet looking at them. Are you proud? :smug:


----------



## flubdub

Oh but I will admit to having at least two dreams about nappies :saywhat: How odd! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Definitely, it sounds essential to me. Failing that I'll jut get you one and post it! That would cost less than the petrol! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I was v impressed til the dream bit :rofl: 

I had a dream I walked in on my OH 'pleasuring himself' :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> I was v impressed til the dream bit :rofl:
> 
> I had a dream I walked in on my OH 'pleasuring himself' :rofl:
> 
> X x x

Ooh err Missus!

Dirty nappies, not dirty dreams! :rofl:


----------



## kawaiigirl

flubdub said:


> I will :D
> It says theyre made to order so will probably be a couple of weeks.
> 
> I didnt buy _any_ nappies today, nor did I trail the internet looking at them. Are you proud? :smug:

I'm pretty sure you will make up for it another day! :haha:


----------



## flubdub

I had a Flip page on for a while, I'll admit. But it took me so long to pick I colour I liked, I got bored and closed the page :smug:


----------



## c.m.c

what site do u buy your ella's house from--- theyre all sold out in large--- i am having a crazy need to buy moment--- before i do Ava's dreamfeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

flubdub said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> I was v impressed til the dream bit :rofl:
> 
> I had a dream I walked in on my OH 'pleasuring himself' :rofl:
> 
> X x x
> 
> Ooh err Missus!
> 
> Dirty nappies, not dirty dreams! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: was a most random dream!!! 

Will aim for something more normal tonight... 

Xx x


----------



## kawaiigirl

c.m.c said:


> what site do u buy your ella's house from--- theyre all sold out in large--- i am having a crazy need to buy moment--- before i do Ava's dreamfeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you not have enough bambino mios? :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> what site do u buy your ella's house from--- theyre all sold out in large--- i am having a crazy need to buy moment--- before i do Ava's dreamfeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you not have enough bambino mios? :haha:Click to expand...


do u wanna buy them- they prob fit Noah or fionn macool


----------



## kawaiigirl

c.m.c said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> what site do u buy your ella's house from--- theyre all sold out in large--- i am having a crazy need to buy moment--- before i do Ava's dreamfeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you not have enough bambino mios? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do u wanna buy them- they prob fit Noah or fionn macoolClick to expand...

Who is Fionn Macool?? :dohh:


----------



## c.m.c

a giant!!!!! giants causeway----- ??????


----------



## c.m.c

serious--- where do u get ur ellas house???????????????? i am having a 'have to have it' moment



o goodness nooooooooooooo i dont need it yet!!!!!!!!! have to go wake this girl!!! goodnight


----------



## kawaiigirl

c.m.c said:


> a giant!!!!! giants causeway----- ??????

Okay :dohh: had total baby brain there!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

c.m.c said:


> serious--- where do u get ur ellas house???????????????? i am having a 'have to have it' moment
> 
> 
> 
> o goodness nooooooooooooo i dont need it yet!!!!!!!!! have to go wake this girl!!! goodnight

https://www.funkymonkeypants.com/ellas-bumhuggers.html ???

https://www.treehuggermums.co.uk/shop/catalog/Ellas-House-Bumhugger-p-71.html


----------



## flubdub

Sorry I went to bed! :blush:
My Ellas house is from Nappy Go Lucky. Its the only place that had them, and had the different patterns. I couldnt find then ANYwhere. Its was cheap too and came uber quick :thumbup:


----------



## c.m.c

im still having the 'i have to have it' moment!!! aim gonna buy an ella's house!!!! i still cant get these e bay cheapies to fit this girl correctly!!! she is asleep now so i will test it out - see if i have any leaks!!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

Why are you dying to try these C? Plenty of nappies you could try!


----------



## flubdub

c.m.c said:


> im still having the 'i have to have it' moment!!! aim gonna buy an ella's house!!!! i still cant get these e bay cheapies to fit this girl correctly!!! she is asleep now so i will test it out - see if i have any leaks!!!

Have you tried a FLip?


----------



## wannabewillow

I'm desperate to try this one, but I'm worried about the colours running onto other nappies in the wash.... Any advice?

https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...B/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es138321/Products/BC-006

Had a mega crappy week and I'm gagging to treat myself/Mairi's bot! X


----------



## kawaiigirl

wannabewillow said:


> I'm desperate to try this one, but I'm worried about the colours running onto other nappies in the wash.... Any advice?
> 
> https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...B/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es138321/Products/BC-006
> 
> Had a mega crappy week and I'm gagging to treat myself/Mairi's bot! X


Oh i think SBB might have one like this, I'm sure she could advise you 

Sorry you had a crappy week, buying a nappy should make you feel better! X


----------



## kawaiigirl

flubdub said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> im still having the 'i have to have it' moment!!! aim gonna buy an ella's house!!!! i still cant get these e bay cheapies to fit this girl correctly!!! she is asleep now so i will test it out - see if i have any leaks!!!
> 
> Have you tried a FLip?Click to expand...

Well, Ruby us wearing her flip in bed tonight so fingers crossed. I put an organic insert in with stay dry on top. It seemed really bulky though and looked like it could be uncomfortable?? Oh well, will see how it goes :wacko:


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> im still having the 'i have to have it' moment!!! aim gonna buy an ella's house!!!! i still cant get these e bay cheapies to fit this girl correctly!!! she is asleep now so i will test it out - see if i have any leaks!!!
> 
> Have you tried a FLip?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Ruby us wearing her flip in bed tonight so fingers crossed. I put an organic insert in with stay dry on top. It seemed really bulky though and looked like it could be uncomfortable?? Oh well, will see how it goes :wacko:Click to expand...

Its probably the slimmest way of having a night nappy tbh. You'll see if you get others, they are massive lol :flower:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh really!!:haha: That mekes me feel a bit better. I nearly felt cruel putting it on her, seemed like it would be so uncomfortable! The disposable seems like it would be better :growlmad:

I suppose i'm just new to all this :dohh:


----------



## mandarhino

You should see how bulky a WNNN looks on. But the skin underneath looks great the next morning as it is all bamboo. Has never bothered my daughter and she moves about a lot at night.


----------



## SBB

kawaiigirl said:


> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> I'm desperate to try this one, but I'm worried about the colours running onto other nappies in the wash.... Any advice?
> 
> https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...B/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es138321/Products/BC-006
> 
> Had a mega crappy week and I'm gagging to treat myself/Mairi's bot! X
> 
> 
> Oh i think SBB might have one like this, I'm sure she could advise you
> 
> Sorry you had a crappy week, buying a nappy should make you feel better! XClick to expand...

I have one :) only washed twice but haven't noticed it's run at all. Will look at nappies more closely but pretty sure it hasn't! 

X x x


----------



## henny

Darn this thread! The links have been dreadful :lol: ive been looking at the links and its not good news for my bank balance :doh:
My postie already can guess when I have fluffy post :)


----------



## amandag

We have washed our BumCheeks Jeans loads of times now, and although the colour fades a little (as all denim does) it has never stained any of the other nappies or inserts at all. I guess with the extra rinse most people do with nappies, it probably means any dye that escapes doesn't stick. You could always add in one of those colour catcher sheets you can get just in case, but was never a problem for us. :)


----------



## kawaiigirl

OMG look at these super cute wraps from Etsy 




And this is only a very select few.....

https://www.etsy.com/shop/brookiellen?ref=seller_info


----------



## kawaiigirl

For flubdub....



OMG I found a wrap to match your wetbag!! :thumbup:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/70366017/animal-magic-one-size-diaper-cover


----------



## SBB

They are GORGEOUS!!! there's so much lovely stuff on etsy... 

Henny sorry about your bank balance :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## amandag

Just so all of you know, there are some special deals on www.babybumboutique.co.uk for 'Real Nappy MONTH!!'.


----------



## wannabewillow

Fab, gives me the excuse I need to order my denim nappy! So glad I held off until today (was waiting until tomorrow as I'm going to a baby fayre, but what do I need more than denim nappies?).


----------



## SBB

I got to properly trial the bright star baby yesterday - he had it on for 4.5 hours, and it didn't leak, and handled a poo-plosion! It wasnt even wet to the back when I took it off!!! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh brilliant! I don't think you should talk about it anymore until i get mine as it is just not fair!! Lol


----------



## SBB

Ok.... My lips are sealed! am I allowed to post pics of the other prints I've ordered?! 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Of course you are!! I love a good nosey!! I got a baby blush one yesterday. Do you know much about them?


----------



## SBB

No but just checked out their Fb page they look gorgeous!! 

I'll have to post pics later as I need to do it from my computer... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I did also order this one from Amanda :D 

https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...1/Products/TBTB-004/SubProducts/tbtb-004-0002

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh thats gorgeous and yes post some pics later! x


----------



## amandag

Baby Blush are great! Really absorbent and so pretty!! Only downside is they are a little bulkier than my favourite bright stars, but not huge. We have strawberries, black damask, and sweet pea!! Beautiful!


----------



## kawaiigirl

amandag said:


> Baby Blush are great! Really absorbent and so pretty!! Only downside is they are a little bulkier than my favourite bright stars, but not huge. We have strawberries, black damask, and sweet pea!! Beautiful!

Aw thanks Amanda! Great to have an expert opinion:thumbup: I thought it seemed bulky but so cute! Mine is White with little pink owls and its pink inside. Its a minky and so soft! Haven't tried it yet, it's on the line! Look forward to trying the bright star too!! Excited :happydance:


----------



## amandag

Hoping they will arrive this week. I can't wait to see some of the limited editions in the flesh... Did you see my FB post on the new ones?? There is a very cute one available for pre-order for girls :D


----------



## kawaiigirl

Amanda I'm not on Facebook so I assumed I wouldn't beable to look at other peoples pages???


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> Amanda I'm not on Facebook so I assumed I wouldn't beable to look at other peoples pages???

u still shopping for nappies---- 

i have ran out of oil and im sitting looking at flips and BG V4's 



:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

C they had the BG V4s buy 3 get one free on a few sites last week! Including baba me !!! U missed out!!! They have flips buy ?? Get one free somewhere I noticed. Lizziesrealnappies I think??


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> C they had the BG V4s buy 3 get one free on a few sites last week! Including baba me !!! U missed out!!! They have flips buy ?? Get one free somewhere I noticed. Lizziesrealnappies I think??

do u think if i wait to 'real nappy week' therre will be more/better offers--- 



does anyone know of any offers coming up???????????????


----------



## amandag

I think you can still see the page on FB, just not comment.... I may be wrong, but worth a try.
Its www.facebook.com/babybumboutique


----------



## henny

SBB said:


> They are GORGEOUS!!! there's so much lovely stuff on etsy...
> 
> *Henny sorry about your bank balance  *
> 
> X x x

 :haha:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Thanks Amanda will take a look! Bad influence!!!

C I think there will be offers. You should wait. I think I heard someone say bumgenius always have really good discounts. And by then you will know what you really like!! If you have any money left!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> Thanks Amanda will take a look! Bad influence!!!
> 
> C I think there will be offers. You should wait. I think I heard someone say bumgenius always have really good discounts. And by then you will know what you really like!! If you have any money left!!!!!!!!!

my baby will have a lovely fluffy bum but no oil in my tank or food in the house:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Hahahahahaha. Too true.....


----------



## kawaiigirl

Where's flubdub? Haven't seen her about last few days?


----------



## wannabewillow

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...886242486.91088.126364607418281&type=1&ref=nf

Oh My Word... Want want want want want!


----------



## c.m.c

wannabewillow said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...886242486.91088.126364607418281&type=1&ref=nf
> 
> Oh My Word... Want want want want want!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: lovely thank goodness for dreamfeeds- im away before i make a purchase!!!!:dohh:


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> Where's flubdub? Haven't seen her about last few days?

i know- im hoping she sees my thread too as her LO is a long baby and heavy wetter and was dying to know what nappy she loves best!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

wannabewillow said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...886242486.91088.126364607418281&type=1&ref=nf
> 
> Oh My Word... Want want want want want!

I've ordered this :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

c.m.c said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> Where's flubdub? Haven't seen her about last few days?
> 
> i know- im hoping she sees my thread too as her LO is a long baby and heavy wetter and was dying to know what nappy she loves best!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I bet she says flips! 

X x x


----------



## wannabewillow

SBB said:


> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...886242486.91088.126364607418281&type=1&ref=nf
> 
> Oh My Word... Want want want want want!
> 
> I've ordered this :rofl:
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

*whispers* are there offers on BSB over Real Nappy Week?


----------



## kawaiigirl

I can't look at that Facebook link cuz I'm not on Facebook!! What is it??


----------



## SBB

Bright star baby nappy, will try and get link! 

No shes not offering discounts on BSBs, I checked! 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/greencarbonliving
She is also getting these in. I am getting one but can't decide pattern! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

https://www.brightstarbaby.com/prod...All-in-One-Diaper-LIMITED-EDITION-Prints.html

Click through the prints, I've ordered the dalmations, skulls, blue flowery, zebras and the retro owls!! 

X x x


----------



## wannabewillow

I think I've just passed some excitement wee!


----------



## SBB

wannabewillow said:


> I think I've just passed some excitement wee!

:rofl: 

X x x


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> Where's flubdub? Haven't seen her about last few days?
> 
> i know- im hoping she sees my thread too as her LO is a long baby and heavy wetter and was dying to know what nappy she loves best!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I bet she says flips!
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

i hope so- i think thats our best sooo far!!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> Bright star baby nappy, will try and get link!
> 
> No shes not offering discounts on BSBs, I checked!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/greencarbonliving
> She is also getting these in. I am getting one but can't decide pattern!
> 
> X x x

OMG I have been dying to order a green carbon living wrap!!! That's the pics I posted the other day!! They would be great for using with my flip inserts! Yay!


----------



## SBB

Oh is it? Fab well Amanda can get you one without the $10 postage! She's going to email me the prices and options for inserts (although you won't need them if using with flip inserts) 

What print do you want? 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh so excited!! I would like every pattern!!!there are so many but I love the ones I posted the other day. It's so hard to choose as there are so many gorgeous ones!! The high postage is what has stopped me from buying one....up until now!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

I just realised this are not the ones i put on the other day!! Duh!! I thought I had put up green carbon living! But anyway there are so many gorgeous colours and petterns. There is a beautiful giraffe one I had my eye on!!


----------



## SBB

I'll have to go back and check your post! I think I want this one https://www.etsy.com/listing/72372764/new-generation-hybrid-cloth-diaper-green

My only concern is that they are cotton outer, hope they don't wick or fade. Am going to order just one for now, but maybe more if they work :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

kawaiigirl said:


> I just realised this are not the ones i put on the other day!! Duh!! I thought I had put up green carbon living! But anyway there are so many gorgeous colours and petterns. There is a beautiful giraffe one I had my eye on!!

Too many pretty nappies = confusion :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh that ones gorgeous! I have that in my favourites folder! Oh are they cotton outer? That sucks a bit :-(. Wonder how much Amanda will be selling them for?


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> I just realised this are not the ones i put on the other day!! Duh!! I thought I had put up green carbon living! But anyway there are so many gorgeous colours and petterns. There is a beautiful giraffe one I had my eye on!!
> 
> Too many pretty nappies = confusion :rofl:
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

O
M
G

I know!! My brain is mush with cloth!!


----------



## SBB

Baby brain and cloth nappy brain have reduced my brain size by half I reckon!! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Am here!! :hi: Sorry, iv not been on the computer for a couple of days :blush:


----------



## kawaiigirl

OMG wondered where you had gone!!! Glad you are back!!


----------



## flubdub

I got an iphone, so have been playing on that! :haha:

Im also going to sell some nappies :cry: the mini lalas dont work for us, and Iv got 3 ittis that I got SUPER cheap but theyre too small for my LO :( Also, I've got 5 TB's to sell because TB's just DONT work on my LO :roll:


----------



## kawaiigirl

This the one i love!! But I love them all!!!:happydance: It says they have PUL and are wipe clean. is the cotton outer a bad thing? What are flip covers made of?


----------



## kawaiigirl

flubdub said:


> I got an iphone, so have been playing on that! :haha:
> 
> Im also going to sell some nappies :cry: the mini lalas dont work for us, and Iv got 3 ittis that I got SUPER cheap but theyre too small for my LO :( Also, I've got 5 TB's to sell because TB's just DONT work on my LO :roll:

Im always on bnb on my iphone! 90% of the time!!

Well get selling and then you can buy lots of new ones!!! Did you see the wrap I posted up somewhere around page 27? It matches your wetbag!!:happydance:


----------



## SBB

I use my iphone all the time too! If you save B&B to your homepage you can open it like an app too :happydance: 

I would say flips are PUL. Mini Lalas are cotton outer with PUL inside, and they wick for lots of people and fade easily. I think these will be better because of the leg gussets. So the wee won't have a chance to get near the cotton to wick hopefully! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

kawaiigirl said:


> This the one i love!! But I love them all!!!:happydance: It says they have PUL and are wipe clean. is the cotton outer a bad thing? What are flip covers made of?
> 
> View attachment 199982
> View attachment 199983

GORGEOUS!!!!! 

x x x


----------



## wannabewillow

Uh oh... I've just FBed BBB to ask if they've posted my denim nappies yet and if not, can I add a couple of BSB to the order.... Loving Retroowls and Dalmations. Don't tell DH!


----------



## SBB

I won't tell him willow :haha: go for it!! 

Look what just arrived https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/69d69c45.jpg

X x x


----------



## SBB

wannabewillow said:


> Uh oh... I've just FBed BBB to ask if they've posted my denim nappies yet and if not, can I add a couple of BSB to the order.... Loving Retroowls and Dalmations. Don't tell DH!

Although she won't have the dalmations in stock... :( but you get a card with your purchase for free delivery next time so you could always order it anyway :haha: 

x x x


----------



## wannabewillow

Oooooohhhhhh, all I got was a measly (albeit pretty) wet bag.... Have posted a thread moaning about my lack of fluff mail! Has Amanda offered you a commission yet for all the business he he he. Xxxx


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> I won't tell him willow :haha: go for it!!
> 
> Look what just arrived https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/69d69c45.jpg
> 
> X x x

OMG gorgeous!! Where are these from? Is the blue one the same as flubdubs? 

Im waiting on a few things but weirdly my flips came yesterday! All 18 of them, yay!!:happydance:


----------



## SBB

wannabewillow said:


> Oooooohhhhhh, all I got was a measly (albeit pretty) wet bag.... Have posted a thread moaning about my lack of fluff mail! Has Amanda offered you a commission yet for all the business he he he. Xxxx

She may be sending me a little treat with my order :winkwink: 

Yes they are the same as Flubdubs, from ebay (china). Amanda sells similar, I thought the same but it's a different label so must just be same fabric! 

18 flips?! I'm yet to try one, I quite want to but I want to keep my stash simple now, for OHs sake otherwise I end up changing the nappies all the time cos he doesn't know how to work each one :rofl:

x x x


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> I won't tell him willow :haha: go for it!!
> 
> Look what just arrived https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/69d69c45.jpg
> 
> X x x

gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flubdub

ooh i like the purple spots!!!!


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> I got an iphone, so have been playing on that! :haha:
> 
> Im also going to sell some nappies :cry: the mini lalas dont work for us, and Iv got 3 ittis that I got SUPER cheap but theyre too small for my LO :( Also, I've got 5 TB's to sell because TB's just DONT work on my LO :roll:
> 
> Im always on bnb on my iphone! 90% of the time!!
> 
> Well get selling and then you can buy lots of new ones!!! Did you see the wrap I posted up somewhere around page 27? It matches your wetbag!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Oooooh they are LOVELY:haha:


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> *I use my iphone all the time too! If you save B&B to your homepage you can open it like an app too *:happydance:
> 
> I would say flips are PUL. Mini Lalas are cotton outer with PUL inside, and they wick for lots of people and fade easily. I think these will be better because of the leg gussets. So the wee won't have a chance to get near the cotton to wick hopefully!
> 
> x x x

Thanks, I didnt know you could do that! :awww:


----------



## SBB

iPhone is amazing! I have ipad too :haha: 

x x x


----------



## c.m.c

FLUBDUB!!!!!!! glad your back- i have a thread posted titled- whats your favourite nappy and why- i would love to know your fav- i have just discovered Ava can wet for Ireland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant seem to get more than 2 hrs out of a nappy!!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> I use my iphone all the time too! If you save B&B to your homepage you can open it like an app too :happydance:
> 
> I would say flips are PUL. Mini Lalas are cotton outer with PUL inside, and they wick for lots of people and fade easily. I think these will be better because of the leg gussets. So the wee won't have a chance to get near the cotton to wick hopefully!
> 
> x x x

Oh thanks for the info!! But oh no, I hate nasty fading!!:growlmad:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Yay my bambooty just arrived!! Thank god I got large, it seems tiny! You girls weren't wrong when you said they were low rise!!


----------



## wannabewillow

SBB said:


> iPhone is amazing! I have ipad too :haha:
> 
> x x x

I live for my ipad, not good when paypal is so close to fingertips! :wacko:


----------



## Eala

kawaiigirl said:


> Yay my bambooty just arrived!! Thank god I got large, it seems tiny! You girls weren't wrong when you said they were low rise!!

They really are low rise, but they still work so well! Crazy how much they absorb and how well they contain everything, considering how teeny they are!


----------



## wannabewillow

Right, need a bit of advice on the Bright Star numbers... Mairi's 22lbs, but she's got a chubby wee tummy on her. Should I bite the bullet and just get her larges, even though their start weight is 24lbs? Does anyone know, is the medium generous enough that she'll get good wear oit of them? Xxxx


----------



## SBB

Willow my LO is 19.5lbs, at more than a year younger than Mairi, how is that possible?!?! he's so fat! Anyway, he is in size 1 on the tightest fitting. He has quite a round tummy! 

I don't know that helps much - may be best to ask Amanda! 

x x x


----------



## c.m.c

wannabewillow said:


> Right, need a bit of advice on the Bright Star numbers... Mairi's 22lbs, but she's got a chubby wee tummy on her. Should I bite the bullet and just get her larges, even though their start weight is 24lbs? Does anyone know, is the medium generous enough that she'll get good wear oit of them? Xxxx

thast why i looked at these but havent got the guts to buy yet- Ava is very like SBB's little one- 4months and i think shes 19lbs and her wee thighs and tummy are huge- i was a tempted to go for large too but dont have any real advice


----------



## SBB

cmc i think size 1 for you. they'll stop piling the weight on so rapidly now surely... he's on the tightest setting so plenty of room for growth!! The other 5 I've ordered are size 1s too.

Baby Ava came on my due date! Lovely xmas present! 

x x x


----------



## wannabewillow

SBB said:


> cmc i think size 1 for you. they'll stop piling the weight on so rapidly now surely... he's on the tightest setting so plenty of room for growth!! The other 5 I've ordered are size 1s too.
> 
> Baby Ava came on my due date! Lovely xmas present!
> 
> x x x

Mairi only put on 2lbs since September, but she started walking in November and hasn't stopped since. She's short, bless her, but a wee chunky tum tum, must be the beer gut from Daddy! I guess I could order size1 and sell them on if the fit's not good. I've got her in large Bambooty if that's any size guide to go by.
Xxx


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB lovin your new avatar!!!


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> cmc i think size 1 for you. they'll stop piling the weight on so rapidly now surely... he's on the tightest setting so plenty of room for growth!! The other 5 I've ordered are size 1s too.
> 
> Baby Ava came on my due date! Lovely xmas present!
> 
> x x x

ha ha i hope she slows down-- im so tired of everyone saying how massive she is...... i was due on 26th December so she was a day early- dear love her nobody will ever go to her birthday party!!!!

not sure where u live but it was awful at the end- 12 inches of snow and -18degrees temps wasnt fun trying to get to the hospital in the early hours!!! i think christmas and new year is such a special time of the year---- did u get the first baby in 2011???? 

looks like these wee winter babies are good feeders anyway!!!


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> SBB lovin your new avatar!!!

cute:thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Sammuel still wears med bambooty but the large also fits! I think once sammuel starts moving more the weight gain will slow drastically! 

If you buy a size one and don't like it I'm sure plenty on here (Inc me!) would probably buy it!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Thanks girls :D 

Yeh it was v snowy here too (live in bedfordshire not far north of London) but by new year when we went in it was ok! 

Nah nowhere near the first baby, after 27 hours in labour and emergency forceps he came at 22.46! 

I think Xmas/ new year is lovely to have a baby, hope they agree later! I think as long as we make it exciting for them and make it a positive thing it'll be fine! 

X x x


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> Thanks girls :D
> 
> Yeh it was v snowy here too (live in bedfordshire not far north of London) but by new year when we went in it was ok!
> 
> Nah nowhere near the first baby, after 27 hours in labour and emergency forceps he came at 22.46!
> 
> I think Xmas/ new year is lovely to have a baby, hope they agree later! I think as long as we make it exciting for them and make it a positive thing it'll be fine!
> 
> X x x

sounds exactly like me- after 25hrs and emergency forceps she arrived too!!!!!!!!!!!! gives me shivers!!!! defo not the first xmas day baby either!!! they will prob hate us as they get presents all at the one time!!!!

i might give a size 1 BSB a go then!!!!! my OH is gonna freak when he sees how many nappies arrive- i have lost count how many are still en route:haha:


----------



## SBB

Just tell him they were all £5!! I made a point of making OH guess how much the ebay cheapies were earlier, but I never make him guess the expensive ones :haha: 

Aw pretty similar births then! Sammuel was a whole pound lighter - and that was bad enough! Well done you ;) I know they will get all the pressies at once, but I think if you make a big deal of the birthday side they will be alright! I hope so anyway :dohh: 

x x x


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> Just tell him they were all £5!! I made a point of making OH guess how much the ebay cheapies were earlier, but I never make him guess the expensive ones :haha:
> 
> Aw pretty similar births then! Sammuel was a whole pound lighter - and that was bad enough! Well done you ;) I know they will get all the pressies at once, but I think if you make a big deal of the birthday side they will be alright! I hope so anyway :dohh:
> 
> x x x

i know what u mean- i keep telling her shes sooo special to arrive on that day and my OH is like 'ur gonna do that her whole life and dear help any other ones that come along- they will hate that their birthday isnt on xmas day!'

i wouldnt dare make him guess---- he always guesses less- even if they were cheapies!!!!:shrug:

o --- do u use LL bamboo inserts in ur e bay cheapies-- im trying so hard to make them work for me-- Ava has been in an e bay cheapie since 2pm (nealry 4 hours)- shes asleep at the mo- so hoping the nappy isnt a mess--- i put a mf insert in and a BG insert too--- my LL boosters havent arrived yet!!!!

the things u do to use cloth eh!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

I use one microfibre insert (that it comes with) and a bamboo, not sure what make but generally we can get 4 hours that way. Maybe a bit less. I tend to change a little more often when the cheapies are on! 
I find when napping he doesn't wee so much anyway.. 

Lol your OH is right they'll all want Xmas birthdays :haha:

x x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB love the bright star bum in your new pics!! You must really rate these when you have ordered more! Good to know )


----------



## mandarhino

c.m.c said:


> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> Right, need a bit of advice on the Bright Star numbers... Mairi's 22lbs, but she's got a chubby wee tummy on her. Should I bite the bullet and just get her larges, even though their start weight is 24lbs? Does anyone know, is the medium generous enough that she'll get good wear oit of them? Xxxx
> 
> thast why i looked at these but havent got the guts to buy yet- Ava is very like SBB's little one- 4months and i think shes 19lbs and her wee thighs and tummy are huge- i was a tempted to go for large too but dont have any real adviceClick to expand...

My daughter is in the large (size 2) and she's around 25 lbs, maybe 26 lbs. She's on the middle or tightest snaps - can't remember. She's also got a chubby tummy. Don't know if that helps or not. 

My daughter was a super huge baby - 98th centile girl - and then between 9-18 months she gained no weight at all! They are funny creatures.


----------



## SBB

I really do think they're fab kawaii! 

Mandarhino sammuel is 99th centile and I think like your DD he'll suddenly stop gaining so much when he's moving more etc... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Amanda has put green living prices on fb :D

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hi girls, here's my little rosy cheeked monkey in his new eBay cheapie (2nd tooth popped through yesterday, very rosy cheeks all day!) 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/b1213167.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/50e64b5b.jpg

X x x


----------



## amandag

Hey ladies - can't believe you are still all posting on this thread! Back at the day job this week so not been able to keep up with it so much! If you aren't sure about sizing feel free to email me baby's measurements. It is so hard to go off weight alone when all babies are different shapes and sizes. The Size 1 is really good for most babies though, and like you all say, they slow down in weight gain once they hit 6 months(ish). If it was me, I would go for size 1 until they were at least 22-23lb, as they should last until 28lb, so that should be at least 6 months wear. Feel free to email with specifics though and I will try my best to advise!
Green Carbon Living prices on Facebook, or if you want me to email you pm me. They are cotton outer, but good quality fabrics so shouldn't fade. MiniLaLa are a weird new fabric, and they fade really quickly, but normal cotton shouldn't (think Monkeyfoot bags). 
Hope that helps!


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB your pics are gorgeous as always!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

Amanda I tried to look on Facebook but I can't log in as I'm not on Facebook :-(


----------



## amandag

Did you want prices??

Hybrid Wraps:

Newborn Plain - £12.00

Newborn Print - £13.50

Onesize Plain - £13.50

Onesize Print - £15.00

Inserts:

Newborn size - £3.00

Standard size, flat insert - £3.75

Gusseted insert - £6.00

Prefolds - £8.50


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> Hi girls, here's my little rosy cheeked monkey in his new eBay cheapie (2nd tooth popped through yesterday, very rosy cheeks all day!)
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/b1213167.jpg
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/50e64b5b.jpg
> 
> X x x

ha ha-- SBB we r too alike- Ava second tooth almost out too with big rosie cheeks ha ha:happydance: i also have this nappy in the pink flower design from ebay--- with a little lamb booster how long do you get out of e bay nappies?--- im sooooo worried as i have bought loads of e bay nappies and think maybe flip organic might be more absorbant for my little heavy wetter:dohh:


----------



## wannabewillow

SBB said:


> Hi girls, here's my little rosy cheeked monkey in his new eBay cheapie (2nd tooth popped through yesterday, very rosy cheeks all day!)
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/b1213167.jpg
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/50e64b5b.jpg
> 
> X x x

He is just gorgeous! His fluff really suits him! Beautiful baba! Xxx


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Ava and Sammuel are the same!! :haha: 

I can get 4 hours with my minky ebay one, with a big bamboo booster in. This one is on him now, since 7. 

They are cheap so don't worry too much. I often use them just when I know it won't be on too long, like in the morning when I know he's going to do a poo in it :rofl: (although he poos in most nappies I know he'll def do a big one in the morning!!)

Or if I need to change him before bedtime and he'll only be in it a couple of hours. 

I have some super duper bamboo boosters (shaped) I have a few spares I can send you some if you like? 

x x x


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> :rofl: Ava and Sammuel are the same!! :haha:
> 
> I can get 4 hours with my minky ebay one, with a big bamboo booster in. This one is on him now, since 7.
> 
> They are cheap so don't worry too much. I often use them just when I know it won't be on too long, like in the morning when I know he's going to do a poo in it :rofl: (although he poos in most nappies I know he'll def do a big one in the morning!!)
> 
> Or if I need to change him before bedtime and he'll only be in it a couple of hours.
> 
> I have some super duper bamboo boosters (shaped) I have a few spares I can send you some if you like?
> 
> x x x[/QUOTh
> 
> 
> ha ha - ava does about 3 poo's a day i might be crazy using cloth ha ha- i bought some little lamb night time boosters but they havent arrived yet- never heard of shaped ones--- sounds good- im clueless how to work payments and things- thats why i havent bought any pre loved stuff from here:dohh: i have paypal


----------



## SBB

Seriously Sammuel poos in EVERY nappy apart from about 1 or 2 if I'm lucky!! He doesn't poo at night but does a massive one in the morning :rofl: 

I'll PM you, I don't want much for them maybe £1 each and postage, if I just send you 2 to try I reckon they'll fit in a Large envelope so will only be cost of large stamp to post too :) 

Anyway will PM you a pic and see what you think... 

x x x


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> Seriously Sammuel poos in EVERY nappy apart from about 1 or 2 if I'm lucky!! He doesn't poo at night but does a massive one in the morning :rofl:
> 
> I'll PM you, I don't want much for them maybe £1 each and postage, if I just send you 2 to try I reckon they'll fit in a Large envelope so will only be cost of large stamp to post too :)
> 
> Anyway will PM you a pic and see what you think...
> 
> x x x

perfect thank u!!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

I'm away to bed :-(

I have never been so exhausted....


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> I'm away to bed :-(
> 
> I have never been so exhausted....

awwww back to work syndrome:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Nooo did you have to go back to work?? :cry: 

x x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

First day back today :-(

Was fine but so tired and have the worst headache....


----------



## SBB

:( I feel for you! I am trying to do a little job (self employed) and thats hard enough... I couldn't go back to my old job on call and shift work... No chance I'd be like a zombie! 

X x x


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> First day back today :-(
> 
> Was fine but so tired and have the worst headache....

and u miss me at work! sorry im not back to sept:haha:!!! not to make u jealous.:bunny:


----------



## c.m.c

my mum went back to work after 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i would have died if i had to do that


----------



## SBB

Do you two work together?! What do you do? 

X x x


----------



## jessabella

omg SBB look at your new photo!!


----------



## c.m.c

yeah - im a radiographer kawaii is the only reason my baby is in cloth and i have no money in the bank- i blame her 100%


----------



## SBB

You'll thank her one day! 

x x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Well I'm on the train on my way to work! I suppose something has to pay for all the lovely nappies I've been ordering!!

It is also my birthday and I feel like a granny compared to all you 20 somethings! Oh and my hubby didn't remember it was my birthday but my 3 year old did! Says it all really! Lol


----------



## SBB

Happy birthday!!! :happydance: how old are you? 

I'm glad you LO remembered at least! ;) 

X x x


----------



## mandarhino

Happy Birthday kawaiigirl & boo to your first day back at work. I've been back for 11 months. It's ok, some days more than others. I am also old too. My birthday is at the end of the month and I am ignoring it.


----------



## wannabewillow

Yip, in my thirties and also a member of The Oldies! Been back at work for 6 months now. It's fine, ok etc, but Mairi's sleeping habits are horrendous at the moment and I'm finding it hard, esp if I'm working the next day. Happy Birthday to all celebrating this month, even if you plan to ignore it! xxxx


----------



## kawaiigirl

Thanks ladies!! I'm 32!!!! But I don't look it, honestly!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Works going fine, just tired but I'm lucky as Ruby is a great sleeper so I can't complain!!


----------



## wannabewillow

kawaiigirl said:


> Thanks ladies!! I'm 32!!!! But I don't look it, honestly!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Works going fine, just tired but I'm lucky as Ruby is a great sleeper so I can't complain!!

I'm 33 in July and, boy, do I look older! I used to look very young, but my thirties haven't been so kind. Ah well, DH married me, he's stuck with me, wrinkles, nappy habits and all!


----------



## wannabewillow

Fluff mail update.... My letterbox is still a barren waste ground. :sigh:


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> Thanks ladies!! I'm 32!!!! But I don't look it, honestly!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Works going fine, just tired but I'm lucky as Ruby is a great sleeper so I can't complain!!

ur addicted- get back to work- HAPPY BIRTHDAY:happydance:


----------



## SBB

I'm 30 in August! 

Boo no fluffy mail for me either :( 

x x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

c.m.c said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!! I'm 32!!!! But I don't look it, honestly!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Works going fine, just tired but I'm lucky as Ruby is a great sleeper so I can't complain!!
> 
> ur addicted- get back to work- HAPPY BIRTHDAY:happydance:Click to expand...

Shut it! I just don't want to be forgotten :-(


----------



## violetsky

Hello ladies - my name is violetsky and I am an addict :haha:

I am waiting on some fluffy post atm - some PD inserts and some fancy fitteds. It's not even here yet and I'm already ooh-ing and aah-ing over some WN customs I have in my checkout (but which might make DH leave me if I buy just yet :blush:)


----------



## kawaiigirl

Haha we are all addicts here! This is a very dangerous thread! I think for once I am not waiting on any fluffy mail! But, I am waiting in a haba teether and it's flipping never gonna arrive!! Been waiting for ages!!


----------



## SBB

I got fluffy mail today :happydance: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/28a2d4f2.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/04629ef0.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/cfe4b48d.jpg

:D

x x x


----------



## mummyclo

That owl one is lovely! Where is it from? 
Im only 22 :blush: but i look rubbish if thats any help! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yes it helps :rofl: 

it's a bright star baby from www.babybumboutique.co.uk 

x x x


----------



## evewidow

the owl one is lush..i am resisting the urge to click the link lol 

oh and im 30 too :(also an oldie lol


----------



## pinkie77

I made an order on wee notions last night and my shopping basket is half-full again already :blush:

And my ex gave me some money for Fi today so I might try a couple of these bright star baby nappies when I order the wetbag..................


----------



## SBB

pinkie77 said:


> I made an order on wee notions last night and my shopping basket is half-full again already :blush:

:rofl: that's quite impressive!!! 

X x x


----------



## wannabewillow

Check out what I've ordered... This and this.... https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...jectPath=/Shops/es138321/Products/BBD-WET-006

https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...jectPath=/Shops/es138321/Products/BBD-WPB-006


----------



## Eala

Lush wetbags!


----------



## SBB

Lovely willow! I really want a new wetbag.... Must resist! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB those nappies are to die for!!! 
And I was 25 a couple of months ago, but have the body of a sagging of prune :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

My body isn't looking too bad, but I imagine after 3 it will be more prune like :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Oh, and I'm still waiting for my wetbag. I regret buying it now cos I hardly use the two I have got!! :dohh: I got four nappies this morning off eBay which I shouldn't have ordered cos I'm trying to sell loads as I don't use most of them!! Gah! I'm having a moany day :(


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> My body isn't looking too bad, but I imagine after 3 it will be more prune like :rofl:
> 
> X x x

I was ok after two, but this little monkey hit me hard!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

How are you finding the eBay cheapies from china? I really like them, with a bamboo booster they last well and no leaks :) 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

You mean those funky blue ones? Love them. I love all the cheapies tbh, we've got a lot of them. I like the inserts that come with them too, but not sure how they will last as he gets bigger :)


----------



## SBB

Yeh the funky ones. They are such a bargain! Might order some more as they're such a good stash filler! 

Take it he didn't get any more rashes from them? 


X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Lovin your fluffy mail SBB! Amanda posted my bright star, so excited!!


----------



## SBB

Yay! Let us know what you think! 

X x x


----------



## amandag

Our Hippybottomus ones in the same blue print are reduced for RNW, not sure how it compares to ebay, but you could have them sooner!! Just thought I would tempt you all a bit more!! hehe x


----------



## SBB

Lol the hippybottomus one is better than the eBay cheapie, it has an extra popper to prevent wing droop... I need to assess my stash once a few others I've ordered have arrived :) 

X x x


----------



## amandag

I need to get rid of some boring ones to make way for my new ones!! Really must get around to that, but I hate parting with fluff, even when we don't use them!!


----------



## SBB

I know, I sold my tb easyfit prints, I was gutted, even though I know they don't work for us, they are cute! OH didn't give a toss!! 

X x x


----------



## amandag

I can't decide what to do about the TB - I love the cherry print, and the mushrooms!! They are ok for us, but not the best! OH likes aplix though so using that as my excuse to keep them at the moment.


----------



## Blob

That's funny they are my basic nappy if I know I need something to stand up to a long journey or something. Just shows how different they are :wacko:

Oh also I can't wait for mine to come heehee should be here tomorrow I think ;) 
Are the cheeky butts like mini lalas and designer bums? I can't decide...


----------



## SBB

It's a good job different things work for different babies so we can all buy and sell pre-loved!! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

No he got no more rashes - I forgot about that! I sold my cherry Easyfit on eBay tonight. I love the print but just dont use it. Am still kinda sad To see it go. I think it's because I looked forward to getting it when I bought it - Wierdo lol


----------



## amandag

Cheeky Butts have a cotton outer - more like designer bums than MiniLaLa now as they changed to the odd fabric which fades, not proper cotton..... They can be used like an all-in-two though aswell as a pocket, so adds more versatility. They are stunning (and the picture on the front is much cuter in real life than it looks in photos!!)


----------



## Blob

I love designer bums so that's good


----------



## wannabewillow

SBB said:


> It's a good job different things work for different babies so we can all buy and sell pre-loved!!
> 
> X x x

Dunno why, I can't seem to shift any at the minute :nope:.... BTW, SBB, Your wee man's room is A-MA-ZING! X


----------



## SBB

Thank you :) 

I've sold most of what I wanted to but not for as much as I wanted :( 

X x x


----------



## Blob

I just keep putting them up then taking them down :wacko:


----------



## NuKe

https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...s/Nappies/"Nappies by Brand"/Bright_Star_Baby

check those out!!! they are new to the UK!!! Kinda look like a bambooty a wee bit? I want one! Not too pricey either!!


----------



## SBB

Nuke these are what I posted yesterday! They are fab, even for my heavy wetter, and so slim! I have got 4 and another 2 on the way :rofl: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/610038-ive-got-fluffy-mail-can-show-off-please.html You said you like the skulls one! 

x x x


----------



## NuKe

SBB said:


> Nuke these are what I posted yesterday! They are fab, even for my heavy wetter, and so slim! I have got 4 and another 2 on the way :rofl:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/610038-ive-got-fluffy-mail-can-show-off-please.html You said you like the skulls one!
> 
> x x x

PWAHAHAHAHAHAHA ohhh these early mornings must be getting to me... :rofl::haha::blush:


----------



## flubdub

:rofl:


----------



## SBB

NuKe said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Nuke these are what I posted yesterday! They are fab, even for my heavy wetter, and so slim! I have got 4 and another 2 on the way :rofl:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/610038-ive-got-fluffy-mail-can-show-off-please.html You said you like the skulls one!
> 
> x x x
> 
> PWAHAHAHAHAHAHA ohhh these early mornings must be getting to me... :rofl::haha::blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: 

x x x


----------



## flubdub

Have you Owl nappy fanatics seen the nappy that Tiggertea is selling in the nappy bit on here? It is the most beautiful nappy EVER but too girlie for me :(


----------



## SBB

I know, it's gorgeous! i'm trying to keep our stash simple though!! plus i am officially skint :( 

x x x


----------



## mummyclo

Bought the owl one! Oooops there goes my sensible stash theory!


----------



## SBB

Hahaha!!! Oops... 

x x x


----------



## flubdub

The one I mentioned? Pahahahaha


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB did you pre-order one of the Green Carbon Living wraps from Amanda? X


----------



## flubdub

My wetbag came! It's beautiful!

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/42d8c972.jpg


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh that is really gorgeous!!!! Don't tempt me.....

I don't have a wet bag yet!


----------



## SBB

kawaiigirl said:


> SBB did you pre-order one of the Green Carbon Living wraps from Amanda? X

Yes :blush: of course I did!! :haha: 

Love the wetbag flub! Gorgeous! 

I want the etsy wetbag I'm going to make a list of fluff presents for my birthday as we're skint!! 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Ruby is wearing her Bright Star atm. It's soooooooo trim! Well impressed!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

I must order one of those wraps too


----------



## SBB

kawaiigirl said:


> Ruby is wearing her Bright Star atm. It's soooooooo trim! Well impressed!!

Pic please!! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Just showed my OH those wraps an he loves them, but they're not cheap. :( I love the Rocket Rascals print so have asked, on FB, if there are any other products in that print. It'd be a fab bib or babygrow x


----------



## c.m.c

o o whats this- am i going to have to buy more bum cloth--- im defo going to buy a BSB..... you all have one and i dont!!!! ha ha!!!!! 

LOVE the wetbag its soooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## mandarhino

flubdub - I think Wee Notions has that rocket rascals print - they do bibs and other stuff. 

I love the wetbag. That print is gorgeous.


----------



## c.m.c

o god get me off the computer i just bought a BSB hooty tooty--- has anyone bought the tweedlebee and tweedlebum nappies i LOVE the look of them????

I am justifying the BSB buy as SBB uses them and i am 100% convinced that if they work for her LO they will for mine too>>> i now have no idea what i am waiting on in the post


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> SBB did you pre-order one of the Green Carbon Living wraps from Amanda? X

they look fab- would you use a flip insert in those???


----------



## SBB

Ahhh blaming me I see :haha: Well I really like them. They are SO slim, last 4 hours, and with a LL booster under the insert I'm sure they'd go longer. He has also had 2 pooplosions in them now, and they were very well contained. So yep I am sure they will work for you! 

I have got the toyland (I think?) tweedlebum, it's lovely. I used it the other night, he did wick, but that's because the only wrap I have is a cotton one and it wicks with anything :dohh: I am going to try again tonight. I think I boosted it too with a LL. I might be brave and try it with fleece over tonight!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

c.m.c said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> SBB did you pre-order one of the Green Carbon Living wraps from Amanda? X
> 
> they look fab- would you use a flip insert in those???Click to expand...

You could do, I ordered a couple of their own inserts as they snap in, but no reason not to use something else... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh how did you get on with the bamboo boosters I sent you? 

x x x


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> Oh how did you get on with the bamboo boosters I sent you?
> 
> x x x

really good- thank you- i have been using them under a flip stay dry and i did also use them under a MF insert in one of my e bay cheapies- they def make the nappy last far longer:happydance: im not a huge fan of my e bay nappies but i think a few people said they might be a better fit when shes older- i have had a few probs with the velcro flips- i think the snap ones are far better- i guess we are getting there- for a while i was ready to give up as nothing seemed to work!!! im sure thats happened to everyone though- trial and error:thumbup:

i just seen this and im totally in love:dohh:---- Kawaiigirl better thank herself shes not on facebook

https://www.facebook.com/BrightStar...6242483&set=pu.126364607418281&type=1&theater


----------



## c.m.c

KAWAIIGIRL --- this ones for you!!! i think Ruby would rock this!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







BSB.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SBB

That's gorgeous! Similiar to the blue one I've got... It's lovely! 

I love my ebay cheapies, they're the patterned ones from China, with hello kitty etc on. They are poppers. Great fit and haven't had a leak! Maybe persevere with them. 

I totally got to a point at the beginning where I was thinking it wasn't going to work for us ever, but I didn't want to use disposables at all, and now I'm totally happy with our stash, just need to get night time ones sorted and we're there!! 

x x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

c.m.c said:


> o god get me off the computer i just bought a BSB hooty tooty--- has anyone bought the tweedlebee and tweedlebum nappies i LOVE the look of them????
> 
> I am justifying the BSB buy as SBB uses them and i am 100% convinced that if they work for her LO they will for mine too>>> i now have no idea what i am waiting on in the post

I've got that one C, she wore it for the first time today! Amazing!! So slim and I love it! Totally agree with SBB!! You will love it C!!

Yes I will just use flip inserts if I get the Green Carbon Living one!


----------



## kawaiigirl

c.m.c said:


> kawaiigirl --- this ones for you!!! I think ruby would rock this!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss:

o
m
g

love it!!!!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> Ruby is wearing her Bright Star atm. It's soooooooo trim! Well impressed!!
> 
> Pic please!!
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

Sorry!!!! Totally forgot to take a photo :dohh:

Will do another day!


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> kawaiigirl --- this ones for you!!! I think ruby would rock this!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss:
> 
> o
> m
> g
> 
> love it!!!!!Click to expand...

i saw it on the bright star baby facebook page


----------



## flubdub

I just went onto BBB to buy one of those Zookies wraps and they're all out of stock :(


----------



## SBB

Which ones are those? It's the green carbon living I've ordered... 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...Categories/Nappies/"Nappies by Brand"/Zookies

Ah I forgot about those that you ordered :D


----------



## SBB

Theyre cute! I have banned myself buying anything now... My maternity pay money runs out very soon :( 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

I've been doing so well and now since coming back to this thread I am being tempted again and its not good!! I have more than enough nappies now! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## mandarhino

I've got a Zookies one. It is very large compared to my other wraps but seems to fit well. I've only used it twice so far. 

I really want a Green Carbon Living one but am trying to ban myself from buying more nappies. I've still got two coming from a Coop I'm in but am really, really trying to resist any others.


----------



## Blob

Ooooooh so gorgeous ;) i want


----------



## amandag

Fubdub - what Zookies one did you want?? We have lots in stock still!!


----------



## Blob

I just tried rosalies bright star on :D I'm so in love with it have to order another tonight :haha:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Blob said:


> I just tried rosalies bright star on :D I'm so in love with it have to order another tonight :haha:

Yea Ruby wore hers for the first time today and I was very impressed :happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

I love mine as well but I just wish there were other prints available. I'm not wild about any of the other prints. Like the black butterflies but I don't love it. Or maybe this is just me talking myself out of buying more nappies for a 23 month old.


----------



## amandag

Glad you like them ladies!! They are my favourite nappy by far at the moment!! Planning on selling some of my stash so I can justify more myself :)


----------



## Blob

:haha: have been doing this right now :blush: 6 sold now this week so should be able to get some heehee


----------



## SBB

Blob said:


> I just tried rosalies bright star on

Wasn't it a bit small for you?! :rofl: 

Glad you like it.... 

See what I started? Soon everyone will have bright stars :yipee: and everyone will be bankrupt :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## amandag

SBB said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> I just tried rosalies bright star on
> 
> Wasn't it a bit small for you?! :rofl:
> 
> Glad you like it....
> 
> See what I started? Soon everyone will have bright stars :yipee: and everyone will be bankrupt :dohh:
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

All bankrupt..... except me hopefully!! :rofl:


----------



## flubdub

amandag said:


> Fubdub - what Zookies one did you want?? We have lots in stock still!!

No!!! You havnt!!!!! :ignore: 
It was me that asked on FB if there were any other products in that Rocket Rascals print. But I have bought a wrap in that print now :blush:

Am off for a nosey at those wraps again. Which ones do you have in stock?x


----------



## flubdub

^ hang on. Why did I think they were outof stock?? I'm sure it said it before, but it doesnt now?!?! :headspin: 
:rofl:


----------



## amandag

I have all prints in one size or another. What size do you need??


----------



## flubdub

The largest probably. About 20lb plus :flower:


----------



## amandag

Medium will be fine for you... they are pretty generous size wise, and that does 15-25lb in theory, but probably more in reality.
Not got the guitars in that size anymore, but think we have the rest still, so you should have plenty of choice. Just click onto medium and it will tell you if we have it or not. I would check, but just packed them all into a box for a baby sale tomorrow! So if you do see one you like either go for it, or let me know so I don't sell it there....

Right, off to bed! Night all xx


----------



## SBB

OH.MY.GOD. 

https://www.babybotsboutique.co.uk/hahtuvahullu_helmi.htm

x x x sorry ladies :dohh: 

x x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> OH.MY.GOD.
> 
> https://www.babybotsboutique.co.uk/hahtuvahullu_helmi.htm
> 
> x x x sorry ladies :dohh:
> 
> x x x

:rofl: look at the spikey monster one!! I want one!!!!


----------



## SBB

There's one on CNT. I've asked for the chickadee one :D

https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=79873

x x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> There's one on CNT. I've asked for the chickadee one :D
> 
> https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=79873
> 
> x x x

Eeeeek! £20 though, I really shouldn't :(


----------



## SBB

i know.. I made an offer! Will see what she says... 

x x x


----------



## c.m.c

nooooooo i love them all esp the pink birds


----------



## mummyclo

WHY do i come on this thread! I am going to be sooo poor! :rofl:


----------



## kawaiigirl

I LOVE the pink birds one too but my god they are expensive!!!!


----------



## SBB

I know they are a lot! But I've bought the chickadee one from cnt!! Hope it's good... 

Damn it I promised I was done and keeping my stash simple :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

It would be a sin not to have those chickadees on Sammuels bum!


----------



## wannabewillow

Am I the only one that sees the abbreviation CNT and thinks rude thoughts?


----------



## SBB

:rofl: no willow I do to!! 

I think so too kawaii... Got to give sammuel what he wants!! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

:rofl: dirty minds!! :sulk:


----------



## kawaiigirl

I've actually never thought that, until now!! Lol


----------



## flubdub

^me either!! :smug:


----------



## c.m.c

it took me a while to realise its for cloth nappy tree- i must have a bad mind- i was like- what does this stand for ha ha


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I hate to imagine what people think when they see all the abbreviations :haha:

I looooove the nappy and for once more boy prints than girls :) I would have bought one... But I went mad only a few months ago and bought 3 custom rufflebums and 2 bibs (she gave me 3 free) that was only half the order in the end too :shock:


----------



## wannabewillow

Phew, relief to see I'm not the only one with my mind in the gutter! Xxx


----------



## Eala

It's not just you! My DH said the same thing to me just yesterday :rofl:


----------



## flubdub

:rofl:


----------



## SBB

I posted a review for the BSB on CNT https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=80119

x x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

I know I have said this before but I am going to say it again, I really LOVE my BSB!!!

I really want more!!!!!


----------



## SBB

:happydance: 

I'm still waiting for 2 - v exciting and getting some boosters just for if I want to take him out or something and don't know when I'll be able to change him... 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

I really love the blue flowery print you have:flower:

OMG I swore I would buy no more nappies, have to buy a new sofa for the kitchen this month.....:cry:


----------



## Blob

Me too I want some more but I really really cannot until next month :cry:


----------



## kawaiigirl

We can all comfort each other until payday :cry:


----------



## SBB

Get a skanky stinky old sofa from freecycle / the dump / eBay and spend what you've saved on nappies :rofl: 

I am on nappy ban now. We've got our poppers stash up to enough for 2 days, got night sorted so that's it!!

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Your a laugh SBB! But to be fair, I do like a bit of vintage!


----------



## SBB

Or.... You could make a sofa out of nappies!! Just throw them all in a pile and sit on it :haha: 

X x x


----------



## c.m.c

SBB do you boost your BSB? i found Ava was very wet after less than 2 hours- but i LOVE my BSB its sooo pretty.

kawaii just sit on the big pile of nappies u will have- much more comfy


----------



## kawaiigirl

Haha!!! I wish I had that many.....:haha:


----------



## SBB

No don't boost the BSB... I get 3.5-4 hours out of it usually, does it leak after 2 hours or wet all the way to the back? 

X x x


----------



## c.m.c

i put it on then changed her at her feed an hour and a half later- it didnt leak it just felt really wet close to her bum- im sure it could have lasted longer but i thought her bum felt wet to me when it wouldnt usually with other nappies


----------



## kawaiigirl

What about using a fleece liner?


----------



## c.m.c

yes i might try that- its in the wash at the min- as soon as it dries its always first on her- soooo pretty and slim


----------



## SBB

I use a fleece as there's no stay dry layer. Try with that and see how you go 

X x x


----------



## wannabewillow

I second the fleece liner option. Well gutted.... Mairi's denim nappies constantly leak, just don't thing she's suited to them. Think I may have to sell them. Totally loving the BSB number on her though! Xxx


----------



## SBB

Willow have you got lots of the denim ones? I find mine wicks after a couple of hours so hardly use it except as a show off nappy! 

X x x


----------



## wannabewillow

I bought 2. Peace and Love and Ladybirds. I've found I only get an hour and a half out of them. So bummed out, pardon the pun! X


----------



## SBB

:( that sucks :( hate it when a new nappy doesn't work... Think it's the cotton outer, moat of them are the same. There must be a way of making them so the cotton doesn't actually touch the fleece then they wouldn't wick... 

X x x


----------



## wannabewillow

I know, it's a shame as they're so cute. What a bummer! X


----------



## SBB

Oh well Hun, hopefully you can sell and they'll work for someone else... 

I bought my VHC one on CNT so luckily didn't pay full price...

X x x


----------



## cherryglitter

I have just read through all of this thread and I've seen lots of things I want :blush:

Oh dear!

I am awaiting 20 nappies in the post though :( So may have to wait lol!


----------



## SBB

You read the whole thing?! :haha: 

Lol you're addicted already! 

x x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh dear, another addict....


----------



## amandag

Hey ladies - if the cotton/denim is not working for you, one thing which sometimes works is putting a fleece liner underneath the insert (between that and the PUL), and wrapping the bamboo insert in a microfibre cloth. Sometimes the bamboo just doesn't absorb quick enough before the wee hits the cloth.... worth a try. Or just add a bit of boosting if you haven't tried that.
Just uploading some new LTD edition BSB to the new pre-order section of the website!! Sorry to tempt you again!

PS. I am so proud this thread keeps returning!!


----------



## discoclare

cherryglitter said:


> I have just read through all of this thread and I've seen lots of things I want :blush:
> 
> Oh dear!
> 
> I am awaiting 20 nappies in the post though :( So may have to wait lol!

Step away from the computer! (and the "add to cart" button)


----------



## cherryglitter

I look for nappies everyday!!! Ive only got ebay cheapies coming (they work very well for us!)


----------



## Blob

I'm waiting on my friend buying me the denim one :sulk: I want it now!!!!! I hope it doesn't wick some of rosalies have started to and im not best pleased. 

May have to start giving her less juice :haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

what is wicking :(


----------



## Blob

The nappy is wet ont the outside but not that wet inside?


----------



## strawberry19

oh no :( why did i look in this thread........ i would like you to know i get paid on friday and my bank is going to not like you very much..... but i have to have that jeans hungy caterpillar nappy!!!!


----------



## SBB

Hehehe!!! 

Strawberry I might sell my VHC one if you're interested? 

X x x


----------



## strawberry19

ooohh yeah id be interested let me know...... 

i just put a thread up about etsy nappies but should of just looked in here in the first place... :lol:


----------



## SBB

I'll look at your other thread. Will pm you later xx


----------



## cherryglitter

Wicking sounds strange lol!


----------



## Eala

Think of wicking like in terms of candles - the flame moves down the candle wick ;) In terms of fabric/nappies, wicking is when wetness moves from the inside of the nappy, to the outside, either because of compression, or the outer fabric being tucked under, etc etc. It tends to be in cotton-outer nappies, things like Issy Bear Day Babies. Basically, somehow the moisture gets past the waterproof layer, and it ends up spreading across the outer fabric. Sometimes it can happen with vests and trousers too, wetness can wick onto them as well.


----------



## flubdub

Eala said:


> Think of wicking like in terms of candles - the flame moves down the candle wick ;) In terms of fabric/nappies, wicking is when wetness moves from the inside of the nappy, to the outside, either because of compression, or the outer fabric being tucked under, etc etc. It tends to be in cotton-outer nappies, things like Issy Bear Day Babies. Basically, somehow the moisture gets past the waterproof layer, and it ends up spreading across the outer fabric. Sometimes it can happen with vests and trousers too, wetness can wick onto them as well.

How does the wet get through the PUL though? I sold our Mini Lala's because they kept doing this :(


----------



## flubdub

I can't decide if this is the *best* thread ever...or the worst......
:rofl:


----------



## SBB

It's the best thread. 

The wicking gets through, because the cotton is absorbant and it is next to the inner around the leg. The waterproof PUL is in the middle, but because they meet at the edge around the legs, it seeps into it basically. 

with a PUL outer it won't soak up the pee like cotton does, otherwise they would be the same. 

Does that make ANY sense at all?!?! 

x x x


----------



## flubdub

Oh I see. So it doesn't like, magically morph through the PUL (yes- that is what I was imagining). It comes from the sides?


----------



## SBB

Yeh it just comes through where the fleece inner meets the cotton outer at the legs. No it doesn't magically morph through :haha: 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

:rofl:


----------



## SBB

Omg how freakin cute is your new Avvie!!! :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB I was just thinking that about flubdubs new avatar!!!! So freekin cute


----------



## kawaiigirl

I am just gonna pre-order my Green Carbon Wrap. What print did you go for SBB? I'm gonna go for the giraffe one


----------



## flubdub

Aww, thanks. My little duude :)


----------



## kawaiigirl

His hair is super cute!!!!


----------



## SBB

I don't think I know which print I went for!! It was ages ago... 

Think maybe green kaleidoscope https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...321/Products/GCLWRAP/SubProducts/gclwrap-0005

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh yea, that one is gorgeous!!!!!!! Oh I hope they are as good as they look.....


----------



## amandag

That was the one SBB :) They should be shipped to me on Monday, so hopefully only 10 days to go now until they will be coming to you!


----------



## SBB

it's to looooong... I can't cope. I have withdrawl symptoms. Every day I'm so disappointed when postie turns up with nothing but crappy letters... :mail: (there's no crappy mail icon :haha:)

:rofl:

x x x


----------



## strawberry19

not that im helping any of your bank balances but it was just announced on facebook that millies nappies are stocking these soon https://www.facebook.com/designerbums ... very pretty designs :lol:


----------



## mummyclo

SBB said:


> it's to looooong... I can't cope. I have withdrawl symptoms. Every day I'm so disappointed when postie turns up with nothing but crappy letters... :mail: (there's no crappy mail icon :haha:)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> x x x

:rofl: You always make me laugh!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

:lol: to be fair I did get fluffy mail today, got my babyhawk from someone on here, and my wool soaker from little pants (which is very cute) and two HUGE boosters that literally made me LOL because they are so massive :haha: 

Strawberry they look very cute indeed!! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Heeheeeee. Just wanted to show it off!! 

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/8726446f.jpg


----------



## wannabewillow

Flubdub, I love Dylan's quiff! He's so cute. Xxx


----------



## kawaiigirl

OMG super cute!!!


----------



## c.m.c

flubdub that is class!!! i love his hair too- cutie


----------



## SBB

That's gorgeous! And I love his hair too! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Haha, didn't notice his hair! He's almost bald on the sides, and on top it stands on end! :haha:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Hi gals! Whats everyone been up to? Any new fluff to report? x


----------



## SBB

I've got exciting news - I'm opening an online fluff shop!!! :happydance: Will you all buy some from me?! 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

OMG!!!!!!! Are you serious????? Wow, when did this all come about? Feel like I haven't chatted with you in ages!!! x


----------



## SBB

Well, I was planning to open a store selling nursery stuff anyway as I said in my see my nursery thread. Then I thought how obsessed I am with nappies, and also wanted to sell gifts, so I just thought sod it I'll sell them all! 

So will be selling all sorts, and hopefully carriers later on as well. Been researching stuff today and got some lovely bits to sell! 

Will be stocking lots of nappy brands, hopefully including bright star babies from Amanda, and some cool cheapies too :) and lots of accessories, wipes, wetbags etc. 

Exciting!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Aw thats brilliant!! With your great taste you will have amazing stuff! Cant wait to see it!!


----------



## SBB

Thank you :) I'll let you know as soon as it's up and might do a pretty nappy support discount!! 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB do you have an iphone? are you on Instagram?


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> Thank you :) I'll let you know as soon as it's up and might do a pretty nappy support discount!!
> 
> X x x

Haha :haha:

Wish you all the luck in the world with it! x


----------



## SBB

Aw thank you :hugs: 

Love your new Avvie pic btw! 

X x x


----------



## amandag

Am a but scared of my new competition! lol. And don't you dare start doing slings, that is my plan for the future!!


----------



## mandarhino

That sounds good SBB. Hope it is a success.


----------



## c.m.c

SBB this is fab news--- im so excited for u- u will have to keep us all posted- and no doubt have us all skint ha ha


----------



## SBB

amandag said:


> Am a but scared of my new competition! lol. And don't you dare start doing slings, that is my plan for the future!!

Haha ok I'll let you do that :haha: 

I'll keep you all updated, cant wait to get it going! Will try my best not to bankrupt you all! 

Got my new BSBs today they are gorgeous!!! 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> Haha ok I'll let you do that :haha:
> 
> I'll keep you all updated, cant wait to get it going! Will try my best not to bankrupt you all!
> 
> Got my new BSBs today they are gorgeous!!!
> 
> X x x

Oh what BSBs did you get?


----------



## c.m.c

i cant stop looking at those new reusable wipes on amandas page- the pink elephant ones are so so so so pretty!!! and i have my eye on a BSB too!!!! but i just bought myself a new pink lining bag today so i must resist for a week or so at least!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

I got the dalmations and the skulls - they are my favourites now I think! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/aio_skully_skull__72142_zoom-1.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/aio_dalmations__17896_zoom-1.jpg

I saw the wipes on facebook they are lovely!! 

x x x


----------



## chuck

Ooohhh where are they from?


----------



## c.m.c

i like those ones too- there are just too many nice ones to choose from


they are on www.babybumboutique.co.uk


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh SBB they are lovely!! I want/need more BSBs!!!!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

chuck said:


> Ooohhh where are they from?

They are from Baby Bum Boutique! :flower:


----------



## SBB

They are gorgeous I'm going to take some pics of him in them tomorrow. I love the skulls one best I think :) and I got the extra inserts too which are cool, just nice and slim like the original insert. Will try with that too and see if it's bulky, but I doubt it! 

X x x


----------



## chuck

Great now I need to sell things to but pretty nappies.. LOL

Love the denim ones with football trim!


----------



## amandag

Hey guys, just thought I would let you know that we have a discount on Bright Star Baby's this weekend until 9pm Sunday 19th - sorry to tempt you more, but thought you would want to know!


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh my goodness, my Green carbon Living wrap arrived and it is so gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## JA1988

Eeeek I saw those the other day kawaiigirl, they are gorgeous! Upload a pic I wanna see!!! Oh and let us know how well it works as if it's good I'll have to get one I think! xx


----------



## kawaiigirl

No problem will get a pic on soon! Havent tried it yet but looking forward to it!


----------



## kawaiigirl

Pics af GCL wrap. I have put a flip stay dry insert in and it fits perfectly!! Haven't tried it yet but will let you know on Saturday x



It really is gorgeous!!!!! :flower:


----------



## mandarhino

I picked my Green Carbon Living wrap up from the post office today. It is lovely. I'm really glad Amanda talked me into the paisley pattern. It is going to be worn tomorrow. 

Like the pattern on yours kawaiigirl - I've got a buggy footmuff in that pattern. 

As you can tell from the picture, it has been a fluffy post day. My Dunk n Fluff order finally showed up. One of the nappies is wrong but hey ho - both nappy & wrap were supposed to be the blue flowers pattern. 

My new wetbag from Etsy was also a bit of a fail as I thought I was getting another pattern and I got the wrong size. Both my fault thought. But how cute are the wipes? 

https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/stuff/IMAG0200.jpg


----------



## kawaiigirl

Ahhh, so jealous!! They are all gorgeous!!! The Dunk n Fluff are amazing!! Where do you order them? You always haave gorgeous nappies. Let me know how you get on with the GCL x


----------



## mandarhino

I did a coop via the Squirmy Worm forum. Tami posted it on her FB page as an open one so I joined in. I waited a long time for them though as I paid on the 16th of April. I fear I shall not get much use of them before she toilet trains... 

She does do customs on Hyena Cart so you can always get one that way. Her nappies fit great on my daughter. 

Based on looks alone, I want another GCL. But it doesn't make sense at my daughter's age. I shouldn't have even ordered this one. Sigh but it was really pretty.


----------



## PinkyPonk

omg, i need to win the lottery they are too cute!


----------



## SBB

Great new nappies etc mandarhino! 

I got my GCL but it has a mark on it that didn't come out in the wash so I've returned it for a new one :) and I got the inserts for it too so will update once I get the new one :D 

X x x


----------



## amandag

@Mandarhino - silly me hadn't clocked it was you I was emailing! So glad you like it :)


----------



## mummy_mi

I love our cupcake GCL wrap, think I'll deff have to get some of the gusseted inserts for it when I have spare pennies but it's sooo pretty and brilliantly designed!!

xx


----------



## mandarhino

And so I ordered another GCL. Only because I had a lot of funds in PP due to selling off other nappies in the last couple of weeks. Or at least that was my reasoning. And I identified another nappy to sell on. And it has been a really bad day, which has included me majorly flooding the kitchen due to leaving the tap running while I went off to change a nappy. :dohh:


----------



## mummy_mi

mandarhino said:


> And it has been a really bad day, which has included me majorly flooding the kitchen due to leaving the tap running while I went off to change a nappy. :dohh:

That sounds like a definite reason for buying fluff..................wonder if I can do something similar tomorrow in order to get OH to let me buy more!! lol

Hope everything's okay btw

xx


----------



## mandarhino

Oh yes it got better after cake. And she behaved really nicely in the cafe and ate her cake with a fork. Almost made up for her getting up at 5am yet again.


----------



## amandag

Cake solves everything! :D


----------



## kawaiigirl

Well Ruby wore her GCL wrap for the first time today (with Flip insert). Was great! No leaking or wicking and she had it on for at least 4 hours. Here are a couple of pics...



So pretty and im well impressed. They hold the flip inserts better than the flip wraps! Will give it another go tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

Pretty! I'm giving mine a proper testing tomorrow.


----------



## kawaiigirl

Yay! Let us know how you get on tomorrow


----------



## PinkyPonk

GORGEOUS!
I need some pretty nappies


----------



## SBB

VERY cute!!!! :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## amandag

Looks great :) 
Am stuck trying to choose the next lot of prints... I LOVE too many of them!! Any requests please let me know!


----------



## mandarhino

Do you have a link to fabric choices? It is sad how much I like looking at fabric. I just found some gorgeous corduroy print which I'm trying to convince my mother to make something out of.


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh Amanda you are bad!! I will definitely take a look!!


----------



## JA1988

Me too Amanda as I am THIS close to ordering a whole load straight off Etsy and paying the ridiculous postage!! I am just way too impatient!!


----------



## JA1988

Kawaiigirl- Ruby looks so cute in that cover I love it and am so glad it worked well, means I'm going to go mad buying a whole load now lol x


----------



## mandarhino

Ok the GLC has done 4 hours with no leaks or wicking. That's on 2 pre-washes for the gusseted insert. I like very much! Thank goodness I have another on the way. How nice too that the maker is Canadian. 

PS check the Itti UK website for combined sales bargains today.


----------



## JA1988

That's it, I'm sold! Unless baby bum boutique is likely to get any gcl covers in the next week or so then I'm ordering on etsy! xx


----------



## JA1988

amandag said:


> Looks great :)
> Am stuck trying to choose the next lot of prints... I LOVE too many of them!! Any requests please let me know!


Ok I have a list of requests...

Grey Giraffes
Toot Toot
Damask
Blue Hippo

Pretty please!!!

Do you know when you are next getting them in as I see there's a postal strike in CA right now?! x


----------



## amandag

JA1988 said:


> amandag said:
> 
> 
> Looks great :)
> Am stuck trying to choose the next lot of prints... I LOVE too many of them!! Any requests please let me know!
> 
> 
> Ok I have a list of requests...
> 
> Grey Giraffes
> Toot Toot
> Damask
> Blue Hippo
> 
> Pretty please!!!
> 
> Do you know when you are next getting them in as I see there's a postal strike in CA right now?! xClick to expand...

I can get all those for you - order should be dispatched around 10th July - but that is depending on postal strikes out there...:growlmad:

If you definitely want these, will you email me so then I can sort out reserving them for you. :flower:


----------



## amandag

mandarhino said:


> Do you have a link to fabric choices? It is sad how much I like looking at fabric. I just found some gorgeous corduroy print which I'm trying to convince my mother to make something out of.

I think the site is tonicliving.com (there is a link from Greencarbonliving.com) and you can choose any of the 45" cotton fabrics! Be warned, they are lovely!


----------



## JA1988

amandag said:


> JA1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandag said:
> 
> 
> Looks great :)
> Am stuck trying to choose the next lot of prints... I LOVE too many of them!! Any requests please let me know!
> 
> 
> Ok I have a list of requests...
> 
> Grey Giraffes
> Toot Toot
> Damask
> Blue Hippo
> 
> Pretty please!!!
> 
> Do you know when you are next getting them in as I see there's a postal strike in CA right now?! xClick to expand...
> 
> I can get all those for you - order should be dispatched around 10th July - but that is depending on postal strikes out there...:growlmad:
> 
> If you definitely want these, will you email me so then I can sort out reserving them for you. :flower:Click to expand...

I just got too excited looking at them all and have ordered two of these on etsy!! Wooops! So think I will just wait and see what you get in stock in july and order some more from you then. Look forward to seeing what you get! xx


----------



## kawaiigirl

The only thing I noticed today when using the GCL wrap was that the inner gusset part did get wet so I was reluctant to reuse it. Anyone else notice this? Still love it though!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

Well hows everyone getting on with their GCL?


----------



## mandarhino

I've had wicking once or twice. I think the inserts need a heck of a lot more prewashing than they've had so far. Say 4-6 on her website and mine have only had maximum of 3 so far. I think I may also stick a LL lamb in when I need them to last. 

Still liking the fit though. 

Are you liking / not liking?


----------



## SBB

I'm not totally convinced on mine, had some really bad wicking... It was when I used it with the sling however, and lots of nappies tend to leak a little like that. But the insert was totally dry on the back half so nowhere near full...
I used it because usually a double gusseted nappy is good under pressure but not in this case! 
I will try it out of the sling...

I love the fit though and it's lovely and trim. 

I found the BSB boosters snap nicely underneath the GCL inserts which is great! 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

I've only used mine with flip inserts which are fab anyway, but I have had pretty bad wicking and I sort of feel like the extra gusset thing is too big and sticks out? The fit etc is fab but the wicking is off putting :-(


----------



## mandarhino

I had wicking today with a Flip insert after 3.5 hours and I'm wondering whether it was because the Flip one was too wide. I'm testing again tomorrow and boosting a GCL insert with a LL booster. I'm also still not sure whether I've nailed the rise adjustment.


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think the gusset things stick out too... 

I'll try again tomorrow and update! 

X x x


----------



## mandarhino

Tried again today with the GCL gusseted insert with a LL booster underneath. Had a bit of wicking again though not enough to get her shorts damp. The inserts were absolutely saturated though. It was on for around 4 hours though so perhaps that's fair enough. 

I guess if I wanted to reuse the outers I'd need to change every 3 hours.


----------



## amandag

They make doublers too for the GCL if you need to boost absorbency.... I have some in stock (though not got round to putting them on the site, and thought I would wait now until the new ones come in). £2 each - email or pm me if anyone wants to give them a shot. I think they are designed to be fairly 'low' around the waist, that's how we get a good fit around the leg and stop the gussets sticking out too much.


----------



## lotsakellz

Well, I got to page 19 before deciding I really shouldn't read on as you've already introduced me to 4-5 new websites and brands of nappy!

I should definitely belong to cloth bums Anonymous already and my baby isn't even born yet! I have 32 ish nappies (preloved or ebays) either here or on their way. I was originally sticking to one brand but have got wonderoos, ittis, bambooty, mini La la, smartipants, BGv4 and newborn, fuzzibunz, WN, Happy Heiny and eBay cheapies arriving soon! And now I have had my eyes opened to Bright Stars, Helmi (via Baby Bots Boutique) and many, many more beautiful pretty, soft and squishy things!

Think I need to start saving for shiny new, pretty nappies!!


----------



## NuKe

so, own up- who's got the new itti prints??? I got carnivale, ayannah and ponder :blush:


----------



## SBB

Nuke you naughty girl!! I am poor so haven't bought any of them :( 

Lotsakellz sorry about that!! I have a Helmi, I may actually sell it if you want to try it? 
I don't love it. It works great, never ever leaked. However, the whole poppers inside thing really doesn't work, it leaves all the fabric at the front so the poppers at the top all bunch up. Also the insert is sewn down the middle, so when it's on it folds and gives a bit of a funny shape... Plus the fabrics seem faded already and I bought it new from someone on CNT. 
I realise I haven't sold it well! I'm not bothered about selling it since it works well and we still use it, but, if you're set on spending on some and want to try one first, I can live without it! 
Oh also I don't like the pocket at the back, it can stick out when it's all done up... 

x x x


----------



## mandarhino

I've got Carnivale and Ayannah but won't see them till I'm back from holiday.


----------



## amandag

Can't believe this thread is back! :D


----------



## PinkyPonk

I have ponder I didnt mean to order I was just looking at the new prints while buying some of the sale nappies and must have accidently added it to basket cos I even bought the wrong size :haha:
but I've managed to fit it on Eve sadly it only lasts an hour tops, hoping after a few more washes it will sort itself out lol


----------

